# Reigns Beats Rollins Clean on FREE Television...WHY?



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

So stupid, if you want to have Reigns win, fine, but why give away the match on free TV? So illogical.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why were they even wrestling? I literally skipped the entire show, was there any explanation as to why this was happening on Raw and not at the PPV?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

People wanted the match and it's probably not going to happen again till next year. there is going to be SERIOUS fuckery at NoC, we are not going to get this match at all. They don't want a repeat of what happened at Battleground.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Man, that guy with the MITB looks really weak. I can totally forget about him now because he ain't winning anything.

-OH MY GOD IT'S ROLLINS! THAT'S MR MITB!!! 

that would be the only answer I can think of.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

LOL @ all of the people who claimed that Reigns would not be going over Rollins clean and that Ambrose would be helping him to go over.

Surely the people who were in denial before can't deny that they give zero fucks about Ambrose now.

Where's Wynter?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns did what Dean Ambrose couldn't do. I imagine Dean is gonna interfere on Sunday. 

I probably should be disappointed or upset but I'm just :duck and some people tell me that HHH loves Rollins like a son.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i dont even care that reigns won it was a very good competitive match and roman's best to date

but why on free tv????


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

WHAT IN THE FLYING FUCK??????? So Basically, Fuck Ambrose Right?......This Fucking Company.....What The Fuck Are They Doing For NoC Now Anyway?.......God Damn Retards.......


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

NOC it's basically gonna have a Fuckery ending. I was expecting a funny ending to tonight's match but a clean win?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This match should of been saved for the card and no clean victory here tonight. Bummer too. Just when I was starting to get interested and now they pull this with Rollins vs Reigns. Now the fans this Sunday would be less interested in it. Something like this should of been saved for Night Of Champions. :no:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Because Reigns has DEM LOOKS and is a the future of the WWE..Tonight was just a preview of the future programing of WWE


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Vanilla Mastadon.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Man, that guy with the MITB looks really weak. I can totally forget about him now because he ain't winning anything.
> 
> -OH MY GOD IT'S ROLLINS! THAT'S MR MITB!!!
> 
> that would be the only answer I can think of.


rollins has lost 2 times in 9 months of 2014 not bad


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Seth is going to win at NoC


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Rollins isn't the star people make him out to be IMO, the gimmick is very generic for WWE and has no depth to the character, and he's awful at cutting a promo.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ambrose comes back heel


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Are they frakking serious with this booking? JFC.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the kind of bullshit Russo is talking about. Why would we watch your product, let alone pay for it, when you air the same fucking matches every week AND put them on the PPV. What's the incentive? We just saw Ziggler pin Miz, Usos pin Stardust, and Reigns pin Rollins, so what the fuck is the selling point? Seeing Cena job to Lesnar again? Fuck outta here ut*



nonlinearPDE said:


> LOL @ all of the people who claimed that Reigns would not be going over Rollins clean and that Ambrose would be helping him to go over.
> 
> Surely the people who were in denial before can't deny that they give zero fucks about Ambrose now.
> 
> Where's Wynter?


*Ambrose is still coming back at NoC, but this just ruined his return. The booking is fucking awful. You DON'T advertise REMATCHES FROM FREE TELEVISION ON A PPV! YOU JUST DON'T DO IT!
*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:dahell:kobe11:westbrook3:deandre:rudy:cousins


pretty much the exact faces I made myself.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Whats the point of Ambrose feud now?

i cant even.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is the type thing that makes you scratch your head about WWE's decisions sometimes.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, what are they going to do @ NOC now?

This is just stupid...and maddening.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Something is happening at NOC. After tonights RAW I truly believe Cena is beating Lesnar and Rollins is cashing in and leaving NOC as WWE champion.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Apologies to Pyro or tyrion or whatever, while i never said he was wrong i didn't believe him when he kept saying Reigns would pin Rollins clean before Ambrose would. YOu were right, this is absolute bullshit.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

if this Rusev/Henry segment doesn't make you want to put up 9.99 I don't know what will. :vince$


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

This match... confused me. I don't know why it happened, I don't know why there wasn't interference, I don't know why Reigns won clean. 

Ambrose is around the corner. I get that. But this match... why? Why did this even happen?


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> Reigns did what Dean Ambrose couldn't do. I imagine Dean is gonna interfere on Sunday.
> 
> I probably should be disappointed or upset but I'm just :duck and some people tell me that HHH loves Rollins like a son.


*They basically sacrificed the amazing heat that Seth and Dean's solo feud had to get Reigns a Raw victory that he didn't even need going into a non-major ppv. They basically put Roman over Dean by extension of him doing what Dean couldn't do for months in a few weeks and in less than a 15 minute match. This is what I was talking about when I said that the WWE loves to pick ONE guy and push him at the expense of everyone else. If Dean comes as a face to feud with Seth, what's the big deal about FINALLY beating Seth now that Roman has done it first? Even if Seth and Dean jump back into their feud like nothing has changed, it has. At this point, keeping Reigns away from this feud would've saved this scenario from playing out. Now I'm really wondering if they'll bring back Dean as a heel just be provide some silly "swerve" from the predictable run-in that they're telegraphing at NoC--which would suck because Dean is SO over as a face right now ::sigh:: :side:*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

fuck everything

the Rollins-Ambrose feud was perfect for most of the time and they ruined all of it in one week


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Because WWE is run by monkeys.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

BELIEVE THAT! 

But no in all seriousness that was fucking stupid


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Believe It.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

as expected of the future GOAT :reigns


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

the worst part was Michael Cole being force fed that line on how Roman Reigns dedicated the match to Ambrose like Ambrose is some sick make-a-wish kid lol.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This is the kind of bullshit Russo is talking about. Why would we watch your product, let alone pay for it, when you air the same fucking matches every week AND put them on the PPV. What's the incentive? We just saw Ziggler pin Miz, Usos pin Stardust, and Reigns pin Rollins, so what the fuck is the selling point? Seeing Cena job to Lesnar again? Fuck outta here ut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he will. There was a report which stated that he will return next RAW. They were considering having him return at NOC, but that's unlikely. Even if he returns, who gives a fuck now? Ambrose can go over Rollins for the next 10 PPVs and his wins will still be irrelevant.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fissiks said:


> the worst part was Michael Cole being force fed that line on how Roman Reigns dedicated the match to Ambrose like Ambrose is some sick make-a-wish kid lol.


Cole about to lose his job. Only Cena dedicates wins to sick children.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Belladonna29 said:


> *They basically sacrificed the amazing heat that Seth and Dean's solo feud had to get Reigns a Raw victory they he didn't even need going into a non-major ppv. They basically put Roman over Dean by extension of him doing what Dean couldn't do for months*


*Didn't you tell me to "Wait and See" when I pointed this out a month ago :jordan

Admittedly I thought Reigns would do it at the PPV, but I warned you guys Ambrose is just a pawn and was told I was overreacting. You guys are going to get hell from Lannister when he sees this.*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> the worst part was Michael Cole being force fed that line on how Roman Reigns dedicated the match to Ambrose like Ambrose is some sick make-a-wish kid lol.


Especially given Reigns HAD A PROMO EARLIER, in which he could have mentioned this supposed dedication. But we're supposed to believe that line they thought of at the last second, after the match ended.

They just made the Reigns/Rollins match at the PPV completely meaningless, as well as Ambrose's revenge on Rollins meaningless, as Rollins has already been beaten cleanly and defeated, on free TV, on the go-home show for the PPV. 

Absolutely indefensible booking.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally, something we can all agree on. This was beyond stupid. The week of the PPV they do the match for free on TV with a full resolution? 

Even if Rollins wins at NOC in retaliation, doing this match was really nonsensical booking.

Where was Kane to help Rollins this time? Why does he help Rollins against Ambrose, not not Rollins against Reigns?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Random, but I totally read this thread title in Vince Russo's voice :maury


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

All of you people who are just bitching about Reigns are missing the point...

Even if Rollins won here in a dirty way, it still would be a bunch of bull because they have a match on Sunday. The fact that there was a clear winner in this match - i.e Reigns, who I am a big fan of - makes their match at the PPV mean less /meaningless because we just got it for free on RAW 6 nights before the PPV and not even in the main event slot at that.

The match itself was good, but whoever decided to go ahead with this one definitely screwed up big time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's exactly what it was, and it was plain as day to see. I said from the very beginning he was not gonna come out of this looking better. Ambrose is nothing but a human dumpster to Vince.
> 
> Can't wait to see Super Reigns beat Rollins for his little buddy, and then never hear anything about this again. :reigns





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well then it's gonna get bad for Ambrose and Rollins because Reigns is by far the top priority. :reigns
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bring Back Russo said:


> *Ambrose was always a stepping stone. It's the blind optimists that denied this for 4 STRAIGHT MONTHS! Does WWE need to spell it out for you people to get it? Do they need a sign in neon lights that says "WE AREN'T PUSHING AMBROSE!"? What will it take to make things clear?*


*The incoming salt will be glorious







*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Fissiks said:


> the worst part was Michael Cole being force fed that line on how Roman Reigns dedicated the match to Ambrose like Ambrose is some sick make-a-wish kid lol.


:duck just awesome. He didn't dedicate anything during his promo, they had to have Cole say it. They spent weeks leaving a Reigns out of the feud and it was going great, they then force him in for some reason and :sodone


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I'm the biggest Reigns mark on this forum, but that was fucking bullshit. Why do I need to watch the PPV? What's the payoff? The babyface got his revenge, CLEAN! Who the fuck cares anymore? This was one of the biggest matches on the card and WWE just gave it away FOR FREE!*



I could write nothing but Dittos from each of your statements and your questions. That match made ZERO sense on live TV tonight. It's like they're grasping at straws


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

nonlinearPDE said:


> LOL @ all of the people who claimed that Reigns would not be going over Rollins clean and that Ambrose would be helping him to go over.
> 
> Surely the people who were in denial before can't deny that they give zero fucks about Ambrose now.
> 
> Where's Wynter?


They never cared about him, that's why they kicked him out for a month with a shitty movie excuse.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

rakija said:


> So, what are they going to do @ NOC now?
> 
> This is just stupid...and maddening.


Heel Ambrose to help Rollins win


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I really REALLY want to know why Vince either came up with this or decided to approve and not fire whoever came up with it. They have Rollins vs. Reigns on free TV and give a clean finish where Reigns wins... this makes Dean Ambrose look pathetic and irrelevant. This is exactly why there are people like me who are sick of Reigns, WWE's mentality that HE needs to be the guy to win and get the extremely protective booking and be the one to get his comeuppance on Rollins before Ambrose could... the guy who was feuding with Rollins for the majority of the last 3 months. It really does put into perspective on who they value most and who matters to them. Ambrose is going to need to pull a Bryan and get so over that WWE doesn't have a choice but to push him, because that's the only way it's going to happen.

Of course Ambrose will get his win over Rollins, but now that Reigns has already done it, it lost a lot of weight. It doesn't really mean much of anything anymore if Ambrose beats Rollins now... now the only way Ambrose has a chance of getting on the right track is if he beats Reigns clean before anyone else does... which is never going to happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He won clean. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Where are the Vince and Hunter love Ambrose people now? His revenge just got bent over and sodomized. :lmao :reigns :reigns :reigns

I told you they didn't care about anyone talented. :lmao


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Didn't you tell me to "Wait and See" when I pointed this out a month ago :jordan
> 
> Admittedly I thought Reigns would do it at the PPV, but I warned you guys Ambrose is just a pawn and was told I was overreacting. You guys are going to get hell from Lannister when he sees this.*


*I don't recall telling you to "wait and see" in THIS regard. 
I'm the one who's been cautiously optimistic at best with Dean's surprisingly awesome face run, because of exactly what I said about the WWE not wanting to push more than one person as "The guy." 

I've been the one complaining about them shoehorning Reigns into Dean and Seth's feud 3 months late, because now it looks Cena-esque for him to jump into someone else's hot angle and dominant everyone involved. 

I've been the one wondering how they were going to reconcile Reigns "one-vs-all" scthick with suddenly caring about the Shield betrayal just as Ambrose is written off the show. *

*Remember that?* :jordan


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LMFAO

Really....? You all are shocked WWE had Reigns win YET A FUCKING GAIN?

For weeks Reigns has been groomed to be Cena 2.0 and they clearly value talentless buff dudes over hard working guys like Ambrose, who wasnt fucking HANDED a mega star push because of his looks. Take away his looks and Reigns is just another useless Mojo Rawley


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't want to believe they are this stupid but I give up. Pyro, you were right all along.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> I didn't want to believe they are this stupid but I give up. Pyro, you were right all along.


Your first mistake was ever doubting I'd be wrong. :reigns


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Belladonna29 said:


> *I don't recall telling you to "wait and see" in THIS regard. I'm the one who's been cautiously optimistic at best with Dean's surprisingly awesome face run, because of exactly what I said about the WWE not wanting to push more than one person as "The guy." I've been the one complaining about them shoehorning Reigns into Dean and Seth's feud 3 months late, because now it looks Cena-esque for him to jump into someone else's hot angle and dominant everyone involved. I've been the one wondering how they were going to reconcile Reigns "one-vs-all" scthick with suddenly caring about the Shield betrayal just as Ambrose is written off the show. *
> 
> *Remember that?* :jordan












*But I'll give you a pass THIS time :jordan

The rest of the blind optimists won't hear the end of this.*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Man this thread is spot on. But just watch Triple H pop up on Smackdown! and just mock all of us, again. First it was our friend Mark, then Hola Hola Hola! Wonder how WWE plans on insulting the vocal audience of their product this time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> I didn't want to believe they are this stupid but I give up. Pyro, you were right all along.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Really....? You all are shocked WWE had Reigns win YET A FUCKING GAIN?
> 
> For weeks Reigns has been groomed to be Cena 2.0 and they clearly value talentless buff dudes over hard working guys like Ambrose, who wasnt fucking HANDED a mega star push because of his looks. Take away his looks and Reigns is just another useless Mojo Rawley



This. Reigns is the guy who takes over from Cena as superman. No doubt about it.


----------



## Charlie Magic (Dec 3, 2013)

Jbones733 said:


> Ambrose comes back heel


gets fed to Roman

REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns standing tall nearly every week is getting so mindfuckingly boring as dog shit. Fuck me sideways i'd even take a Cena PROMO....seriously a CENA PROMO over watching Reigns constantly fucking win, christ on a bike can someone explain the hype for Reigns because i can't see it ONE bit...wow he does a leaping punch and a spear....thats his ENTIRE GIMMICK ladies and gents....


fpalm


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Your first mistake was ever doubting I'd be wrong. :reigns


Unfortunately, you were completely right in this instance.

How do you blow off a red hot Rollins and Ambrose feud that spanned about three months?

:reigns2 :reigns2 :reigns2

fpalm


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Fuck. It's dumb, but it doesn't make Rollins irrelevant...especially if he cashes in Sunday, just for Ambrose to come back and ruin it (intensifieing their feud). Plus, Rollins will get back his win on Sunday, even if it's dirty (but he's a heel so w/e)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

henrymark said:


> This. Reigns is the guy who takes over from Cena as superman. No doubt about it.


No, he's the guy who takes over from Cena as Superman, then he fails to draw, then they go back to Cena and look for somebody else.



PGSucks said:


> Unfortunately, you were completely right in this instance.
> 
> How do you blow off a red hot Rollins and Ambrose feud that spanned about three months?
> 
> ...


At least now, hopefully, when I tell people that Vince McMahon despises charisma, mic skills and character, people will know I'm not blowing smoke out of my ass.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

First time in a while I was actually rooting for Kane to come out... :waffle


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Unless Rollins and the authority take Reigns out for a few weeks at NOC this shit was worthless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I didn't want to believe they are this stupid but I give up. Pyro, you were right all along.







Purely disgusting to sacrifice Dean on the altar of Reigns push. This should be evident to all, even the blind Reigns marks.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Unless Rollins and the authority take Reigns out for a few weeks at NOC this shit was worthless


Reigns couldnt sell Orton's beatdown for more than a day what makes you think anyone can "take him out" for more than a second


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The part that made me the most sick was hearing Cole say that Reigns dedicated the match to Ambrose.

What he really said was:

:cole "Roman Reigns did what Dean Ambrose couldn't because he sucks."


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Purely disgusting to sacrifice Dean on the altar of Reigns push. This should be evident to all, even the blind Reigns marks.


I fully expect Rollins to get the win back at NOC, so I'm not bothered...yet. Tho Cole saying that Reigns is dedicating his match to Ambrose is BS. Won't count it tho since Reigns didn't say it.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *The incoming salt will be glorious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remind me why you are bragging about "being right about something sucking"? It still sucks.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *But I'll give you a pass THIS time :jordan
> 
> The rest of the blind optimists won't hear the end of this.*


*Oh you DON'T remember?? How utterly convenient for you 

But now it looks like Ambrose is going to have to take the grassroots route to the main event, because WWE Creative has no idea/doesn't care about his feud with Seth. But we'll always have the memories I guess.

As for the writing team, I call :bs: *


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Ithil said:


> Remind me why you are bragging about "being right about something sucking"? It still sucks.


It sucks but lets wait till NOC. If Reigns takes a loss, it'll still be a big deal since he's been going over so much lately.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I just love the fact that Roman Reigns was brutally beaten last week but this week he comes out winning clean and looking like nothing happened to him at all. Yeah writers we believe this shit. We believe that Roman can beat Rollins on a free TV show and clean too just after brutalized. :no:


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> I fully expect Rollins to get the win back at NOC, so I'm not bothered...yet. Tho Cole saying that Reigns is dedicating his match to Ambrose is BS. Won't count it tho since Reigns didn't say it.


Rollins isn't going over clean. Reigns will not be losing cleanly for at least the next year. And he likely won't be losing to Rollins at all. If the match doesn't have a conclusive finish, then it will just end in a DQ or no contest.

Either way, the Rollins/Ambrose feud is irrelevant now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Belladonna29 said:


> *Oh you DON'T remember?? How utterly convenient for you
> 
> But now it looks like Ambrose is going to have to take the grassroots route to the main event, because WWE Creative has no idea/doesn't care about his feud with Seth. But we'll always have the memories I guess.
> 
> As for the writing team, I call :bs: *


*
When will people accept that Russo is much better for the product than the bullshit we're dealing with today?*


----------



## Argentine Backbr. (Aug 23, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Fuck. It's dumb, but it doesn't make Rollins irrelevant...especially if he cashes in Sunday, just for Ambrose to come back and ruin it (intensifieing their feud). Plus, Rollins will get back his win on Sunday, even if it's dirty (but he's a heel so w/e)


But that is worthless anyway, because we all just saw Reigns with a clean and should I say easy win over Rollins, the guy who constantly had the upper hand on Ambrose. What makes us think he cant do it again on both of them when they move on? And I know Reigns has nothing to do with the Ambrose-Rollins feud, but the idea of them being so inferior makes it seem like a simple midcard feud, and not something special like the past few months


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ithil said:


> Remind me why you are bragging about "being right about something sucking"? It still sucks.


There's a pride when people tell you you're wrong over and over and over again and then they end up looking like fools.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> When will people accept that Russo is much better for the product than the bullshit we're dealing with today?*


RUSSO ONLY CRITICIZES HE CAN'T ACTUALLY WRITE BETTER ALTERNATIVES! HE'S NO BETTER THEN WE ARE!


Holy fuck I can't believe people want Russo. Am I experiencing a psychotic episode? Is this a dream?



Argentine Backbr. said:


> But that is worthless anyway, because we all just saw Reigns with a clean and should I say easy win over Rollins, the guy who constantly had the upper hand on Ambrose. What makes us think he cant do it again on both of them when they move on? And I know Reigns has nothing to do with the Ambrose-Rollins feud, but the idea of them being so inferior makes it seem like a simple midcard feud, and not something special like the past few months


The bigger they are, the bigger deal it is when they lose. Rollins is a heel, so he'll have to cheat to win. If WWE aren't idiots (which they are), then they'll expect people to think that Reigns will win again, only for Rollins to end the Roman Empire, before loseing his MITB title match to a returning Ambrose. In other words, they're making Reigns look good before he takes a loss. Also all 3 Shield members will come out looking good in this scenario.


However, I'm worried that WWE will fuck up and Reigns will win again...or Ambrose will go heel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sesshomaru said:


> RUSSO ONLY CRITICIZES HE CAN'T ACTUALLY WRITE BETTER ALTERNATIVES! HE'S NO BETTER THEN WE ARE!
> 
> 
> Holy fuck I can't believe people want Russo. Am I experiencing a psychotic episode? Is this a dream?


At this point, he can't hurt. The product is already at the lowest point it's been in 5 years.

If nothing else, Russo fucking loves Bray Wyatt. LOVES him. I'll take some of that right about now. Besides, he wouldn't be in control any way.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh, they just obliterated the Ambrose Rollins feud with REIGNSWINSLOL. The hottest feud in the company and they derailed it to give their fucking Cena replacement a clean win.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> When will people accept that Russo is much better for the product than the bullshit we're dealing with today?*


*
Uh, probably because for every one good idea that dude had, he came up with like, TEN that sucked. 

But that's another argument for another thread. And you don't need Russo to book a better Raw tonight--just someone who at least attempts to care about continuity and the baseline intelligence of the audience. 

Russo can stay on his couch for that :agree:*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

didn't watch but sounds like they wanted a clean finish match so Dean Ambrose can return on Sunday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> At this point, he can't hurt. The product is already at the lowest point it's been in 5 years.
> 
> If nothing else, Russo fucking loves Bray Wyatt. LOVES him. I'll take some of that right about now. Besides, he wouldn't be in control any way.


*Russo also loves Ambrose, and damn sure wouldn't have him GETTING PINNED BY KANE!*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> At this point, he can't hurt. The product is already at the lowest point it's been in 5 years.
> 
> If nothing else, Russo fucking loves Bray Wyatt. LOVES him. I'll take some of that right about now. Besides, he wouldn't be in control any way.


Russo has a bad reputation. WWE will never hire him. Plus he's shitting all over their current product.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Your first mistake was ever doubting I'd be wrong. :reigns


Well, you have been wrong on many occasions such as Christian never becoming a World Champion. (regardless of why, I brought that up so you can't dispute a fact rather than something subjective)

Unfortunately, this isn't one of them. Only hope is the people make their voice heard and reject Reigns. I know they've pushed Cena in spite of him getting booed but at least they are somewhat justified since he's always been selling mad merch and been a reliable draw. If Reigns gets booed when he hasn't even won his first title, maybe Vince bends over backwards to get The Rock for Wrestlemania 31 to face Brock and saves us this bullshit. Or maybe the "Yes!" movement becomes our savior.

If we think a decade of Cena has been bad, then the horror that is going to follow with Super Reigns is going to lead to nightmares.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> Unless Rollins and the authority take Reigns out for a few weeks at NOC this shit was worthless


Reigns out for a few weeks :drake1 Did you see the end of Raw last week, he was brutally beat down and he was fine on Smackdown :lmao Every member of the Authroity would have to have a sledgehammer and just be swinging at Reigns to actually have him away for weeks.

The match wasn't even bad. I always knew that Seth could carry Reigns to a passable match, Seth carrying Reigns like a tomato can and powerbombing him into the corner was the highlight. Seth is much more of a powerhouse than The Juggernaut Reigns.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Well, you have been wrong on many occasions such as Christian never becoming a World Champion. (regardless of why, I brought that up so you can't dispute a fact rather than something subjective)
> 
> Unfortunately, this isn't one of them. Only hope is the people make their voice heard and reject Reigns. I know they've pushed Cena in spite of him getting booed but at least they are somewhat justified since he's always been selling mad merch and been a reliable draw. If Reigns gets booed when he hasn't even won his first title, maybe Vince bends over backwards to get The Rock for Wrestlemania 31 to face Brock and saves us this bullshit. Or maybe the "Yes!" movement becomes our savior.
> 
> If we think a decade of Cena has been bad, then the horror that is going to follow with Super Reigns is going to lead to nightmares.


WWE's pushing Reigns, but they haven't nearly committed to making him top face. He has wins against a midcard Orton and Rollins. Nothing special yet. He hasn't even feuded with Cena, which Punk and Bryan had to do before winning titles.


----------



## 21Blackjack (Sep 4, 2014)

This can only go in one direction now. 

Triple threat. Only direction this can possibly be going.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> WWE's pushing Reigns, but they haven't nearly committed to making him top face. He has wins against a midcard Orton and Rollins. Nothing special yet. He hasn't even feuded with Cena, which Punk and Bryan had to do before winning titles.


Beating Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31 will trump all of that. He doesn't even need to be in high profile feud because that's his future.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> WWE's pushing Reigns, but they haven't nearly committed to making him top face. He has wins against a midcard Orton and Rollins. Nothing special yet. He hasn't even feuded with Cena, which Punk and Bryan had to do before winning titles.


In what world is Orton a midcarder?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

sesshomaru said:


> Russo has a bad reputation. WWE will never hire him. Plus he's shitting all over their current product.


No shit.

Vince McMahon has a bad reputation too, and we're seeing all of it on full display.



Choke2Death said:


> Well, you have been wrong on many occasions such as Christian never becoming a World Champion. (regardless of why, I brought that up so you can't dispute a fact rather than something subjective)


Christian didn't legitimately win the WHC. You can't hold Edge breaking his fucking spine against me. That would be like me saying that Bray Wyatt will never be world champion (which for the record, I am saying), and then the next day, Cena, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Kane, Big Show, etc all die in a plane crash and he gets the belt just because they have no one left.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If you think they're going out of their way to protect Reigns now just wait until they turn Dean heel for getting too over. Can't have any competition for the new golden boy. Reigns is already getting boos when Bryan comes back it'll be worse. I expect the Reigns backlash to be in full effect by the Rumble. Get ready for Bootista part 2 lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

21Blackjack said:


> This can only go in one direction now.
> 
> Triple threat. Only direction this can possibly be going.


More like a 3 on 1 handicap match that pits Reigns against Orton, Rollins, and Kane.

:reigns obviously wins.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

What did you expect? They are making Reigns Cena 2.0. Expect his first three world title reigns to last 15 months each.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

21Blackjack said:


> This can only go in one direction now.
> 
> Triple threat. Only direction this can possibly be going.


Double Spear, he stacks Ambrose on Seth and pins them both. Reigns Stands Tall :reigns3


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

KINGPIN said:


> Beating Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31 will trump all of that. He doesn't even need to be in high profile feud because that's his future.


Conjecture ATM. I was one of the people who thought that Batista had a title win in his contract, and I was obviously wrong, so who knows, maybe Reigns will face Cena in a non-title match at WM 31 while Rock faces Brock? Reigns definitely needs more time then WM 31 if he's gonna be the top face of anything.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Rollins is just another B+ player from the indies so there's no point booking him strongly.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Summer Rae said:


> Rollins is just another B+ player from the indies so there's no point booking him strongly.


Haha, nobody gives a shit about Rollins...everyone is saying how this "buries" Ambrose as now he looks weak for being unable to beat Rollins.


Ambrose is the IWC star atm 

Seriously, read the thread...everything in in the context of how this hurts Ambrose, but nothing about how this hurts Rollins.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Rollins is just another B+ player from the indies so there's no point booking him strongly.


Most people don't give a fuck about Rollins. They're upset because Reigns' win tonight makes Ambrose (the only one of the three with talent) look like a weak bitch.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Russo also loves Ambrose, and damn sure wouldn't have him GETTING PINNED BY KANE!*


Russo wrote some of the worst shows ever in WCW and TNA he's a hack. Nothing is going to change until senile old ass Vince is out of power/dies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rollins can suck a fat one, he has the briefcase so he can lose as much as he wants. Ambrose is the one that needs the help.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

My money's on Rollins winning at the PPV. Having the same result as the raw would be dumb.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Christian didn't legitimately win the WHC. You can't hold Edge breaking his fucking spine against me. That would be like me saying that Bray Wyatt will never be world champion (which for the record, I am saying), and then the next day, Cena, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Kane, Big Show, etc all die in a plane crash and he gets the belt just because they have no one left.


:lmao (Y)


----------



## pizzaman9176 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rollins can lose as much as he wants, he has the MITB briefcase. Unless he loses to :cena5 when he cashes in, there's no biggy in him losing.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

obby said:


> My money's on Rollins winning at the PPV. Having the same result as the raw would be dumb.


Yeah, Rollins will get his win back, which I think will make Reigns' win mostly null as the PPV match will be more "recent". 


WWE throwing a curveball by giving 1 competitor a clean win over the other in last RAW before the PPV 




pizzaman9176 said:


> Rollins can lose as much as he wants, he has the MITB briefcase. Unless he loses to :cena5 when he cashes in, there's no biggy in him losing.


I'll be surprised if Ambrose doesn't screw Rollins out of his MITB match. I can't see any reason to give Rollins the title right now. Brock's killing it as Champion. Heyman's there every week to compensate for the lack of Brock.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

That was such fuckery, I actually shut my tv off when I saw him hit the spear. I'm pretty much one of the biggest marks on the site, but that just rubbed me all types of wrong . That was some of the stupidest booking decisions this year. Are you serious with that shit fpalm

I mean yeah, him standing tall means he can lose the PPV due to fuckery. But why a clean win?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> That was such fuckery, I actually shut my tv off when I saw him hit the spear. I'm pretty much one of the biggest marks on the site, but that just rubbed me all types of wrong . That was some of the stupidest booking decisions this year. Are you serious with that shit fpalm


Rollins will win at NOC. He has to win after that. I don't know how I would respond if Reigns won again...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> That was such fuckery, I actually shut my tv off when I saw him hit the spear. I'm pretty much one of the biggest marks on the site, but that just rubbed me all types of wrong . That was some of the stupidest booking decisions this year. Are you serious with that shit fpalm
> 
> I mean yeah, him standing tall means he can lose the PPV due to fuckery. But why a clean win?


*I warned you in the Reigns thread....(RIP). Didn't think it would be this bad, but I knew he was taking over this feud.

Rollins isn't winning anything. Ambrose is coming through for the save, but that shit just lost all of its effect after tonight.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

people actually think Rollins is winning on Sunday? Cmon son it has DQ with Ambrose returning.

Clean or not they not going to let Reigns lose.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> WWE's pushing Reigns, but they haven't nearly committed to making him top face. He has wins against a midcard Orton and Rollins. Nothing special yet. He hasn't even feuded with Cena, which Punk and Bryan had to do before winning titles.


It's all coming, though. He's set to get the streak rub from Lesnar at Wrestlemania 31 and that's a bigger push than any win against Cena could be. I'm sure he'll beat Cena afterwards too. His booking right now is a small sample of how unbearable he will be once they give him the ball.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Christian didn't legitimately win the WHC. You can't hold Edge breaking his fucking spine against me. That would be like me saying that Bray Wyatt will never be world champion (which for the record, I am saying), and then the next day, Cena, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Kane, Big Show, etc all die in a plane crash and he gets the belt just because they have no one left.


That's a little extreme comparison you got there. They didn't _have_ to give him the title and Edge didn't hold them up for anything. They chose to do it because Vince finally changed his mind in some way. Besides, this was just a random example.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why do you guys think Rollins is going to win on Sunday. Wouldn't that just continue the feud which would be pointless seeing how Dean will be back by then. I see Reigns winning again but with the help of Dean after some Kane interference or something. 

Has Reigns looked weak or lost a 1 on 1 match yet?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I'm having WCW flashbacks.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> That was such fuckery, I actually shut my tv off when I saw him hit the spear. I'm pretty much one of the biggest marks on the site, but that just rubbed me all types of wrong . That was some of the stupidest booking decisions this year. Are you serious with that shit fpalm
> 
> I mean yeah, him standing tall means he can lose the PPV due to fuckery. *But why a clean win?*


Because he's being booked as SuperReigns. This shouldn't have been surprising to anyone.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Sith Rollins said:


> Why do you guys think Rollins is going to win on Sunday. Wouldn't that just continue the feud which would be pointless seeing how Dean will be back by then. I see Reigns winning again but with the help of Dean after some Kane interference or something.
> 
> Has Reigns looked weak or lost a 1 on 1 match yet?


If that happens


I won't have any words lol.

I think Rollins will win with Kane+Orton interference, then Ambrose will return to disrupt Rollins MITB cash in.


But maybe I'm being a hopeless optimist and Reigns will win at NOC *shrug*


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Well, just checked my Twitter and the Ambrose tag is filled with people mocking Cole saying that Reigns "dedicated" his match to Ambrose. You'd think the WWE is trying to turn Reigns heel after tonight--but no, we're supposed to think he's a super-cool powerhouse megaface. I could see this reaction coming from a mile away :genius

Now, we get to fret about them turning Ambrose heel to make sure that no one is challenging Reigns for "The Next Big Thing" spot. It shouldn't be this way, but after tonight, they're going to have to win me back from my cynicism.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The one thing I didn't want was Roman getting into this feud and pinning Seth on some Cena shit. And for free on a corny ass Raw? Even if he loses on the PPV, it still doesn't make up for the fact he pinned a guy CLEAN on Raw who was pretty much undefeated outside of a fluke. That was Dean's win to take. All the wrong things they can do with Roman, they're checking it off the freaking list. Not a big Dean fan, but that was his win. Plain and simple. They missed the boat on making Seth vs Roman meaningful.

I mean, Seth vs Roman didn't even get quarter of the build of Dean vs Seth, but they really thought a win for Roman CLEAN was the right decision? Seth has been hitting people left and right with that briefcase, that could have happened tonight. I just ugh! fpalm

Just turn him heel. Because WWE is surely trying to push him in that direction with dumb booking like this one :lol You can't treat Roman like Cena when he hasn't even gotten the chance to be over as back in the day Cena. Cena was popular as shit before all the fuckery came. They're already fucking up Roman's push and he's not even super over -____-


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't even be upset. 

This is just the beginning. 

Just wait and see how hard Reigns will be pushed come RR time.

I give up.


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Rollins was buried.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

So fucking dumb, at least wait till NoC. But on TV? Lmfao fuck WWE, Reigns doesn't deserve to go over Lesnar if this is the piss poor match quality.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

Belladonna29 said:


> *Well, just checked my Twitter and the Ambrose tag is filled with people mocking Cole saying that Reigns "dedicated" his match to Ambrose. You'd think the WWE is trying to turn Reigns heel after tonight--but no, we're supposed to think he's a super-cool powerhouse megaface. I could see this reaction coming from a mile away :genius
> 
> Now, er get to fret about them turning Ambrose heel to make sure that no one is challenging Reigns for "The Next Big Thing" spot. It shouldn't be this way, but after tonight, they're going to have to win me back from my cynicism.*


I've actually started to wonder if they are doing this on purpose so that the fans turn on Reigns. But then I remembered that they aren't smart enough to even think of that.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> The one thing I didn't want was Roman getting into this feud and pinning Seth on some Cena shit. And for free on a corny ass Raw? Even if he loses on the PPV, it still doesn't make up for the fact he pinned a guy CLEAN on Raw who was pretty much undefeated outside of a fluke. That was Dean's win to take. All the wrong things they can do with Roman, they're checking it off the freaking list. Not a big Dean fan, but that was his win. Plain and simple. They missed the boat on making Seth vs Roman meaningful.
> 
> I mean, Seth vs Roman didn't even get quarter of the build of Dean vs Seth, but they really thought a win for Roman CLEAN was the right decision? Seth has been hitting people left and right with that briefcase, that could have happened tonight. I just ugh! fpalm
> 
> Just turn him heel. Because WWE is surely trying to push him in that direction with dumb booking like this one :lol You can't treat Roman like Cena when he hasn't even gotten the chance to be over as back in the day Cena. Cena was popular as shit before all the fuckery came. They're already fucking up Roman's push and he's not even super over -____-


WWE don't care about older people. They want the kids to get behind Reigns. Kids don't give a shit about retarded booking. They just want their heroes to win.

Tho still Reigns ended Rollins streak, so I'm sure Rollins will return the favor at NOC, cuz Reigns is on a winning streak himself. 

Even if Rollins wins dirty that's fine cuz it means that the 2 are on a semi-similer level, and it means that Ambrose is on a similar level as well when he gets his win back from Rollins.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Why? Because REIGNSWINSLOL, that's why.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I contemplate quitting watching this show sometimes yet always get drawn back in.. 

This time next year I reckon I'll be gone as the Reigns era is a horrible thought.. I genuinely can't understand how anyone can find him entertaining in any way.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Just turn him heel. There's no way the fans are going to accept another Superman for long. The fact Dean has been trying to pin Seth for so long and then they had Roman swoop in for the win just screams Vince! There was no protection of Seth and the win was pretty fucking meaningless months after the betrayal.

THEY GAVE AWAY THE MATCH ON FREE TV, DAYS BEFORE THE PPV!! 

So I guess fuckery is coming, interference. But who gives a fuck? They already proved Roman can beat Seth all by his damn self. What's the point? Oh, because Roman has to get beat up on the PPV, they had to make sure everyone knew he could beat Seth by himself?

Jesus christ, WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> If that happens
> 
> 
> I won't have any words lol.
> ...


Makes you wonder why Kane didn't even interfere tonight when he would in every match involving Dean. I don't know about Orton, he seemed to have moved on from Reigns and focused on Jericho. It would just be silly for him to be going back to Reigns this fast. 

I just can't see super Reigns losing Sunday, he's taken on the whole roster before and looked strong lol. Said it a while ago and Pyro laughed :side: but I wouldn't be shocked if he ended up taking Seth's briefcase and straight up challenged Brock or something. There was no plan for the MITB seeing how the match was announced days before the actual PPV.

I remember someone telling me HHH loves Seth, this sure made Seth look pretty strong :duck


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> When will people accept that Russo is much better for the product than the bullshit we're dealing with today?*


Even Russo admits, though, that WWE's problems are systemic. One writer isn't going to change the fundamental problems they have in WWE Creative. Based on what I've heard from past writers and Russo's own account from 2002, it all sounds like everything is geared towards whatever makes Vince happy that particular week.

I do think that hiring Russo would actually be helpful, in that he may at least have McMahon's respect to some degree and Vince might actually listen to him, but anyone - Russo, Heyman, Cornette or otherwise - may have a problem getting through the barriers to Vince's decision making.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

dumb. so incredibly dumb. worst of all it was a good match that could have been a great match at the ppv. they half assed this feud from the start. didnt even let them get the main event of raw. this totally took away any sebse of a big match feel. it should have felt like a bigger deal, im really confused by what they did tonight. where was kane, hes always around to steal wins away. yet he didnt care tonight? i was sitting there enjoying the back and forth but as more and more time passed i was mainly waiting for the fuckery. the crowd even seemed confused. this was by far one of the weirdest booking decisions in months,. this win doesnt even benefit Reigns if thats what they were going for.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Just turn him heel. There's no way the fans are going to accept another Superman for long. The fact Dean has been trying to pin Seth for so long and then they had Roman swoop in for the win just screams Vince! There was no protection of Seth and the win was pretty fucking meaningless months after the betrayal.
> 
> THEY GAVE AWAY THE MATCH ON FREE TV, DAYS BEFORE THE PPV!!
> 
> ...


I HOPE that WWE did this to intentionally throw a curveball to the NOC match. Like "they won't know who will win at the PPV since Reigns just won cleanly on RAW". To me, it screams clear that Rollins will win, since people now think that Reigns>Rollins after tonight. If Rollins wins at the PPV, fine with me. Reigns isn't at a Cena level yet, a loss is still a loss.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm just so annoyed right now with everything they're doing with Roman. They pushed him before he was ready, had him directionless for a while, put him in a corny ass feud with Randy, has been shit with storytelling and character development and then they half assed this feud with Seth AND still gave him the win. 

I'm just....I honestly hope they're forced to turn him heel. Anything to get him away from this doomed as Face booking. They seem to think he can only be pushed as a mini Cena which doomed him from the start.

Freaking clean! :lmao


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm just so annoyed right now with everything they're doing with Roman. They pushed him before he was ready, had him directionless for a while, put him in a corny ass feud with Randy, has been shit with storytelling and character development and then they half assed this feud with Seth AND still gave him the win.
> 
> I'm just....I honestly hope they're forced to turn him heel. Anything to get him away from this doomed as Face booking. They seem to think he can only be pushed as a mini Cena which doomed him from the start.
> 
> Freaking clean! :lmao


I think you're making too big a deal of it. Reigns will very likely lose at NOC, which matters because of his winning streak so far. Rollins is generally booked strongly, so he should come out of NOC looking good with a restarted Ambrose/Rollins feud.

WWE making Rollins lose clean to his NOC opponent has to be a ruse to setup for a Reigns loss.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it's all but confirmed now, Ambrose heel turn on Reigns at NoC


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

WynterWarm12 said:


> The one thing I didn't want was Roman getting into this feud and pinning Seth on some Cena shit. And for free on a corny ass Raw? Even if he loses on the PPV, it still doesn't make up for the fact he pinned a guy CLEAN on Raw who was pretty much undefeated outside of a fluke. That was Dean's win to take. All the wrong things they can do with Roman, they're checking it off the freaking list. Not a big Dean fan, but that was his win. Plain and simple. They missed the boat on making Seth vs Roman meaningful.
> 
> I mean, Seth vs Roman didn't even get quarter of the build of Dean vs Seth, but they really thought a win for Roman CLEAN was the right decision? Seth has been hitting people left and right with that briefcase, that could have happened tonight. I just ugh! fpalm
> 
> Just turn him heel. Because WWE is surely trying to push him in that direction with dumb booking like this one :lol You can't treat Roman like Cena when he hasn't even gotten the chance to be over as back in the day Cena. Cena was popular as shit before all the fuckery came. They're already fucking up Roman's push and he's not even super over -____-


*As long as Reigns is in line to take on Lesnar at WM, he's not going heel, because between the two of them, there's practically NO chance they make Lesnar the face in that feud. Not happening.

Your only hope is that Bryan comes back strong enough to take on Lesnar instead. 

There's already a bigger chance that they bring back Ambrose as a heel next week, playing off the "Dean is jealous of Roman's success" storyline from the faux-Shield break-up angle after RR earlier this year--just to swerve everyone--they know we're waiting for Dean to run-in during the ppv or on Raw to help Roman. I hope I'm wrong.*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Belladonna29 said:


> *As long as Reigns is in line to take on Lesnar at WM, he's not going heel, because between the two of them, there's practically NO chance they make Lesnar the face in that feud. Not happening.
> 
> Your only hope is that Bryan comes back strong enough to take on Lesnar instead.
> 
> There's already a bigger chance that they bring back Ambrose as a heel next week, playing off the "Dean is jealous of Roman's success" storyline from the faux-Shield break-up angle after RR earlier this year--just to swerve everyone--they know we're waiting for Dean to run-in during the ppv or on Raw to help Roman. I hope I'm wrong.*


I still think Ambrose will return when Rollins tries to cash in MITB - and not help Reigns in his match, in which Rollins will win.

Any other way would be dumb. Ambrose doesn't need to be heel. Then again, Ryback didn't need to be heel and they turned him just to feed him to Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ShammyWoWLoL said:


> So fucking dumb, at least wait till NoC. But on TV? Lmfao fuck WWE, Reigns doesn't deserve to go over Lesnar if this is the piss poor match quality.


You think the match is gonna be bad, imagine this doofus trying to go back and forth with the greatest mic worker of all time.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> WWE don't care about older people. They want the kids to get behind Reigns. Kids don't give a shit about retarded booking. They just want their heroes to win.
> 
> Tho still Reigns ended Rollins streak, so I'm sure Rollins will return the favor at NOC, cuz Reigns is on a winning streak himself.


I made this point in one of my earliest, if not my very first post on this forum. That the WWE are targeting kids hard as fuck because it's easier to impress them. IIRC I said that they will feed the rest of the fans little bits of semi-entertaining segments/matches to hold them if they're complacent enough. It's obvious that they're catering to kids or '_ultra casuals_'. 

Someone posted in an interview w/ Russo recently and he said the same thing about why they're targeting young people, it's painfully obvious though. I mean I said this over 2 years ago when I had come back from a 9yr hiatus from wrestling.

I have never been one to sit here and bash the product but they seem to be in contention with TNA for '_Best Wrestlecrap_'.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You think the match is gonna be bad, imagine this doofus trying to go back and forth with the greatest mic worker of all time.


It would be the same as Bryan/HHH, where HHH had an awesome promo followed by Bryan saying "YA BUT THE PEOPLE SUPPORT ME YES YES YES".


That shit really hurt to watch


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I mean, let's say Seth gets his win back. All that has established is that they can beat each other, but Dean can't beat either of them :lol This still makes Dean look bad. He's struggled for months to pin Seth and Roman did it in a few weeks. 

Kane is always interrupting, where the fuck was he??? I just can't :lol

Imma need Bryan to come back and save Roman from this terrible booking.


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

That Reign vs Lesnar/Heyman feud will be a fucking train wreck. I would seriously take Cena winning on Sunday just so I don't have to witness that feud and having Reigns go over.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That was some WCW booking. Putting a possible PPV match on free tv. I was looking forward to seeing that match on the network. Looks like one less reason to renew my sub on the network.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm shocked they did that. I'm guessing on Smackdown they will announce it will be Reigns vs. Rollins vs. Orton vs. Jericho at NOC for a #1 contenders spot for the WWEWHC.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I was so frustrated and confused at the time as to why it was on free TV when the match is in six days on PPV that I completely overlooked the fact that Reigns pinned Rollins clean in one month while Ambrose couldn't do it in three months. fpalm



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I made this point in one of my earliest, if not my very first post on this forum. That the WWE are targeting kids hard as fuck because it's easier to impress them. IIRC I said that they will feed the rest of the fans little bits of semi-entertaining segments/matches to hold them if they're complacent enough. It's obvious that they're catering to kids or '_ultra casuals_'.
> 
> Someone posted in an interview w/ Russo recently and he said the same thing about why they're targeting young people, it's painfully obvious though. I mean I said this over 2 years ago when I had come back from a 9yr hiatus from wrestling.
> 
> I have never been one to sit here and bash the product but they seem to be in contention with TNA for '_Best Wrestlecrap_'.


The problem with catering to kids is, considering the timeslot they're in, they're not hitting the key demos which mean the most and bring in the most money. If they want to target kids, the show should be at 4pm after school for them. But Raw on Mondays? That should not be tuned towards kids and changes need to be made. The key demos that bring in the most money (and also determine if they'll sign up for the Network), are being turned away.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Because it's Reigns. They'd have him beat Hogan, Flair, Stone Cold, Rock, Cena, Lesnar and so on all at he same time clean on free TV if they could.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> That's a little extreme comparison you got there. They didn't _have_ to give him the title and Edge didn't hold them up for anything. They chose to do it because* Vince finally changed his mind in some way*. Besides, this was just a random example.


:lmao Fuck no. The two day reign and subsequent burial were NOT beneficial.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

This was fucking unreal.
Why give a match like this away for free on TV? WHY??!!! Is it the Monday Night Wars? Is it fuck! Then why give a match like this away for free. And why have it end in a clean finish.
WWE's storytelling is really at an all time low.
Even back in the (unfairly) hated New Generation era they would have given a big match build up and blew it off at a PPV.
This company is just getting beyond a joke now.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The fact they even booked that damn match on TV was the first mistake. Why would you have those two come to blows one on one A WEEK BEFORE THEIR PPV MATCH??

What did this accomplish for Roman? Not shit all. His win against Randy was damn meaningless and so was this win against Seth because WWE went out of their way to remove Roman from the betrayal storyline. This is MONTHS after the incident but Roman is just NOW feeling some type of way. It killed what should have been an intense match up. 

*headache*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Because it's Reigns. They'd have him beat Hogan, Flair, Stone Cold, Rock, Cena, Lesnar and so on all at he same time clean on free TV if they could.


And that's how they made Cena have so much starpower compared to the current roster. He beat all the Attitude Era stars before they left/retired.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The One Man Gang said:


> I think it's all but confirmed now, Ambrose heel turn on Reigns at NoC


Ambrose to turn heel because Reigns was never there for his so called "brother". Then Reigns is gonna beat Dean on the WWE APP.

I'm still laughing at how Cole says Reigns dedicated the match to Dean. During the Reigns promo did he say One vs All, did he dedicate the match at all to Ambrose?




ratman said:


> Yeah I'm shocked they did that. I'm guessing on Smackdown they will announce it will be Reigns vs. Rollins vs. Orton vs. Jericho at NOC for a #1 contenders spot for the WWEWHC.


That wouldn't make any sense at all. Mainly because Seth has asked for a title match with Cena before and HHH has always said no because he has the briefcase. Not sure why he'd just put him in. 

But then again, HHH did everything in his power to leave Reigns out of the title match at MITB only to just add him to the next title match with no explanation or reason :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Turning Dean heel would be the worst decision they've made in years. That would just kill the product.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> I still think Ambrose will return when Rollins tries to cash in MITB - and not help Reigns in his match, in which Rollins will win.
> 
> Any other way would be dumb. Ambrose doesn't need to be heel. Then again, Ryback didn't need to be heel and they turned him just to feed him to Cena


*And that's the issue. They don't care about what Ambrose needs, or else they wouldn't have Reigns fight Rollins tonight and go over clean. They might have some confidence in Ambrose, but they didn't treat his story arc with Rollins--the hottest solo feud they've had this year--like it mattered at all tonight. They wouldn't be turning Ambrose heel for himself--they'd be doing it moreso to protect Reigns spot FROM Ambrose's face push. Like I said, it shouldn't be this way--it should be room for both of them to be top faces, but the WWE hasn't been booking the main event scene that way for years. It's about pushing one guy to the mountaintop and stepping over anyone else who gets in the way. If Roman is the "golden boy", but Ambrose is getting a similar crowd reaction (like he was before he left), the WWE might take that as a threat to their long term plans if they don't see Ambrose as babyface champion material. Turning Ambrose heel leaves that spotlight to Reigns--it sounds cynical, but the WWE isn't beyond doing this. Especially when they telegraph the opposite like they did tonight. We're all waiting to face Ambrose to show up next week, aren't we? *


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know what you're saying i think we need a Reigns Wins LOL gif...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose got fucking buried. He tried to pin Seth for months, was screwed everytime, got curb stomped into concrete blocks, and then reigns steps in and pins Seth clean in 10 minutes. They literally took the hottest feud they had going, took Ambrose out of it, and had Reigns get the definitive win.

The whole situation just screams Vince and Dunn. "Dean is getting pretty over"
"Let's take him off tv for a month, and then let Reigns take over his feud and win it."
"Ok"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Cole talking about Roman is dedicating that match to Dean.

"lol I was able to beat him easily bro lol"

fpalm


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

#Mark said:


> Turning Dean heel would be the worst decision they've made in years. That would just kill product.


Well if it's a shit decision then WWE will probably do it.
Un-fucking real man.

Where is the incentive to watch the PPV match at NOC then? The face just beat the heel cleanly in the middle of the ring. Why would any fan invest in their match at the PPV now?
The same with the Uso's v Dust Brothers and Dolph v Miz. We have seen the faces beat the heels clean and easy so why would the fans invest in the seeing the PPV matches?
What's the point?!
WWE creative is the worst it has ever been the now. It is really terrible.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Giving away this match for free a week before the PPV makes no sense. I guess people are right there will be some serious fuckery. But it is still stupid to give Rollins vs Reigns away for free.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Ambrose got fucking buried. He tried to pin Seth for months, was screwed everytime, got curb stomped into concrete blocks, and then reigns steps in and pins Seth clean in 10 minutes. They literally took the hottest feud they had going, took Ambrose out of it, and had Reigns get the definitive win.
> *
> The whole situation just screams Vince and Dunn. "Dean is getting pretty over"
> "Let's take him off tv for a month, and then let Reigns take over his feud and win it."
> "Ok"*


You're not wrong man. I wouldn't be surprised if they got pissed off at how over Ambrose was and pulled their usual bullshit to try and kill his heat a little bit so the fans lose interest. They probably done the same with Wyatt and Cesaro. I hope the fans stay behind Ambrose though and it backfires.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Turning Dean heel would be the worst decision they've made in years. That would just kill product.


:jbl "This is why you can never count out the Authority, Maggle! I told you all along!"

:lawler "This is not good for Roman Reigns! Kane and Orton are surrounding the ring like a pack of hungry jackals, preventing any of the officials from getting into the ring to replace the referee that's just been knocked out.

:cole "And it looks like Rollins is gonna finish things once and for all with that blasted steel chair of his. It's gonna take a miracle to..."






:cole "OHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYY! Can it be?!"

_*Ambrose runs out with a steel chair of his own and takes out Orton and Kane as the crowd is in a cheering frenzy.*_

:jbl "The hell is Dean Ambrose doing here?! This isn't his fight!"

:lawler "Like hell it isn't! Dean Ambrose is back to settle the score with Seth Rollins once and for...WHAT?!"

:cole "Oh my!"

:lawler "It can't be...Dean Ambrose has assaulted Roman Reigns!"

_*Crowd cheers regardless*_

:cole "Uhhhhh......li-listen to this place rally behind Roman Reigns despite being faced with adversity and betrayal from his former best friend!"

:vince$ "Nice recovery, Cole!"


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm blaming Vince. I don't even care :lol I'm excusing Trips from this fuckery because I've seen his NXT product. He would have made sure both Seth AND Roman came out strong in this.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> That wouldn't make any sense at all. Mainly because Seth has asked for a title match with Cena before and HHH has always said no because he has the briefcase. Not sure why he'd just put him in.
> 
> But then again, HHH did everything in his power to leave Reigns out of the title match at MITB only to just add him to the next title match with no explanation or reason :lmao


Well wasn't it like a week or two ago when all 4 of them were in the ring saying they want a title match? Would much rather see a fatal four way over a match we just saw on Raw. Even if its not a #1 contenders match, it would still be better if they just combined both matches. Yeah you're right though but this is WWE booking and logic so anything is possible haha.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Reigns did what Ambrose couldn't do for a few months. Pin Rollins. Sure, there was interference and shit, but it's just ridiculous. I really hope they're not fucking with Ambrose. That guy is gold.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> :jbl "This is why you can never count out the Authority, Maggle! I told you all along!"
> 
> :lawler "This is not good for Roman Reigns! Kane and Orton are surrounding the ring like a pack of hungry jackals, preventing any of the officials from getting into the ring to replace the referee that's just been knocked out.
> 
> ...


Don't give them more ideas unk2


----------



## nonlinearPDE (Sep 3, 2014)

CrystalFissure said:


> Reigns did what Ambrose couldn't do for a few months. Pin Rollins. Sure, there was interference and shit, but it's just ridiculous. *I really hope they're not fucking with Ambrose*. That guy is gold.


They are. It's been obvious for a while.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm blaming Vince. I don't even care :lol* I'm excusing Trips from this fuckery because I've seen his NXT product*. He would have made sure both Seth AND Roman came out strong in this.


This. 

Also, wasn't it reported a few weeks back that the one who made the call to have Cena burying the Wyatts was Vince? He doesn't give a shit about "future" stars. He wants to feed people to his golden boys.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Ambrose has to either win the briefcase or screw Rollins out of his title win. That would be bigger than beating Seth on RAW, Otherwise, Ambrose will look like a chump.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Mr. McMahon, I really think you should reconsider your revision of tonight's episode.

Fuck them right in the pussy.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

No surprise. Reigns wins, what's new? I wouldn't expect anything less. No way in hell Seth was winning that, and they've done the Kane interferes thing too many times so it was going to be clean. I don't really see what this has to do with Ambrose though and him being buried. Reigns "did what Ambrose couldn't do". Nah, Ambrose had him beat twice there was just fuckery and then the inconvenient movie. He'll get his win back. I didn't feel Ambrose looked bad or weak, just that Roman looked strong (as usual). Roman's the future FOTC you can't compare what he does to everybody else.

I'm kind of glad they did it free on Raw. Hopefully that speeds this feud along. I didn't want to see them feuding anyway.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> This.
> 
> Also, wasn't it reported a few weeks back that the one who made the call to have Cena burying the Wyatts was Vince? He doesn't give a shit about "future" stars. He wants to feed people to his golden boys.


I recall the days people were saying Reigns is nothing like Cena. He got shoehorned into an already hot feud and just bulldozed everyone :lmao 

No protection for Seth and Dean looks like a chump. I really wouldn't be shocked if he came back as a heel for some silly reason. Maybe they don't want him to be super over. This is the same company that ruined Cesaro who was one of the most over guys on the roster just a few months ago.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> This.
> 
> Also, wasn't it reported a few weeks back that the one who made the call to have Cena burying the Wyatts was Vince? He doesn't give a shit about "future" stars. He wants to feed people to his golden boys.


I can't stand dirtsheets because they make up so much shit, but it's so hard not to believe shit like that. EVERYTHING that happens on Raw is finalized by Vince. He's the end all to be all. Whatever shows on the television, Vince has to like it.

There was no way Roman should have beat Seth clean. I legit shut my tv off and sighed when I saw it. All I could think of is Vince and his fear for top guys to look vulnerable. He actually thought it was a good idea. 

"Roman got his ass beat on the last raw??!! Make him go over that Rollins kid, damn it!! :vince3 "

It really sucks seeing one of my favorites getting fucked over by asinine booking.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i hope ambrose shows up at noc and beats the hell out of reigns and rollins both

that's about the only thing that would interest me in any of this

they've fucked up the entire shield in less than a year after breaking it up

and the breakup wasn't really that great either it sowed the seeds for the crap now. reigns and ambrose should have split with some animosity between them shortly after rollins betrayed them. instead they were kinda still teammates kinda not until roman took himself out of it to chase the world title. what the fuck is reigns' motivation? he's cocky or something? i don't know because wwe doesn't give a shit about why faces do what they do anymore. any time they get a face who has a real, personal reason to do what he does they fuck it up. even john cena doesn't have any real motivation. his motivation is a catchphrase. 

rollins and ambrose were given reasons to join the authority and hate rollins, respectively. reigns wasn't given anything other than a bunch of pins of kane, orton, etc., and now ezpz win over rollins that wasn't even the last thing on raw. by bringing the dumb way they've developed reigns' character into the ambrose-rollins feud they've fucked over seth and dean as well.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Seth can beat Roman at NoC and all I will get from that is "Damn, Dean can't beat anybody for shit though." :lol

So Roman gets screwed at the PPV maybe. This win STILL doesn't benefit him. It's just WWE telling us "You know Roman could beat Seth, right?" fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

obby said:


> :lmao Fuck no. The two day reign and subsequent burial were NOT beneficial.


Where did I say that?

The point is, he won the title and is officially going down in history as a former World Champion. That glass ceiling was becoming a World Champion and one way or another, he broke through it not once but twice. Nobody will remember that he got "buried" or that he "looked weak". He WON the title and that's all that damn well matters.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> i hope ambrose shows up at noc and beats the hell out of reigns and rollins both
> 
> that's about the only thing that would interest me in any of this
> 
> *they've fucked up the entire shield in less than a year after breaking it up*


Because the one they wanna push was the least talented one. Both Dean and Seth can cut promos and have great matches, Reigns needs to be protected and booked like a superman to look great. 

It's funny though, I said the break up was shit. Especially when one week Dean and Roman come out to Shield music then next week they have different themes and act like they never met eachother. Yet you had some who wanted to act like it was alright :shrug. I guess it really was true that the Shield's job was to get one guy over.

Hopefully that'll change in the future if the cream really does rise to the top.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Having the match was stupid. Also, I guess Kane is afraid of Reigns or something. He seemed to interfere in every Ambrose match, but decides to leave Seth on his own for this one. Interesting route they decided to take. 

BTW, LOL at the guys saying "I told you so" before. Not even the most negative pessimists could have predicted that Reigns' clean victory over Rollins would happen less than a week before the PPV on RAW. Such a ridiculous idea. So ridiculous that you would think that a plan must be in place that ties everything together, but even that is most likely wishful thinking.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I recall the days people were saying Reigns is nothing like Cena. He got shoehorned into an already hot feud and just bulldozed everyone :lmao
> 
> No protection for Seth and Dean looks like a chump. I really wouldn't be shocked if he came back as a heel for some silly reason. Maybe they don't want him to be super over. This is the same company that ruined Cesaro who was one of the most over guys on the roster just a few months ago.


Keep fueling the anti-Reigns circlejerk. And I will say it again. Reigns is nothing like Cena. His attitude, demeanor, and everything else is nothing like Cena. Him being booked strongly =/= him being like Cena. He's not an underdog, so him being portrayed that way would never work. And he can't just lose matches for no good reason.

I'm not defending how the booking went down tonight with Reigns/Rollins, but get over yourself already. 

Ambrose was out filming a movie and Rollins and Reigns had unfinished business and people refuse to acknowledge this.

What was Rollins supposed to do while Ambrose was out? Float around having pointless matches with no feuds? I'm sure you'd be happy with that scenario unk2 but I'm also even more certain that you'd be happy if Reigns was stuck with nothing.

Seth Rollins didn't look like a "chump" tonight. He lost to a finisher, and it was wrong the way it played out due to it happening before the PPV where they had a match...


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Because the one they wanna push was the least talented one. Both Dean and Seth can cut promos and have great matches, Reigns needs to be protected and booked like a superman to look great.
> 
> It's funny though, I said the break up was shit. Especially when one week Dean and Roman come out to Shield music then next week they have different themes and act like they never met eachother. Yet you had some who wanted to act like it was alright :shrug. I guess it really was true that the Shield's job was to get one guy over.
> 
> Hopefully that'll change in the future if the cream really does rise to the top.


You say that Reigns is the less talented??

But he is *PRETTY *



cookiepuss said:


> Keep fueling the anti-Reigns circlejerk. And I will say it again. Reigns is nothing like Cena. His attitude, demeanor, and everything else is nothing like Cena. Him being booked strongly =/= him being like Cena. He's not an underdog, so him being portrayed that way would never work. And he can't just lose matches for no good reason.


You mean the guy who has lost only two times clean on Raw in hiw two year carreer is not like Cena? Yeah right..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Ambrose was out filming a movie and Rollins and Reigns had unfinished business and people refuse to acknowledge this.


Don't you mean WWE refused to acknowledge it? A little while after Rollins' betrayal, Reigns Believed Off to chase the world title. He didn't participate in or give any indication he cared about what happened with Dean and Seth. Now because they are booking Reigns too strongly so he needs a new upper-midcard at least opponent to beat every 3-4 weeks Seth gets to get pinned.

All because Roman is being booked to go through opponents too easily and too fast. Why isn't he still feuding with Orton? He beat him too easily over and over again, that's why. They sped through a two-month feud in a month! No one wants to see Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns at another PPV when that is just what they should be wanting.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

JamesK said:


> You say that Reigns is the less talented??
> 
> But he is *PRETTY *
> 
> You mean the guy who has lost only two times clean on Raw in hiw two year carreer is not like Cena? Yeah right..


That's exactly what I meant. I didn't know not getting pinned/winning matches automatically made someone Cena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I mean, let's say Seth gets his win back. All that has established is that they can beat each other, but Dean can't beat either of them :lol This still makes Dean look bad. He's struggled for months to pin Seth and Roman did it in a few weeks.


*And it took THIS to get that through people's heads. Dean has been booked as a useless clown from the start. All of you who doubted us and called us psychotic pessimists should be ashamed.*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Unreal stuff from WWE, can hardly even believe it tbh, just wow. Sabotage your hottest feud in Rollins / Ambrose, sabotage one of the biggest returns in a long time with Ambrose return and sabotage the only match on NOC in Rollins / Reigns besides Brock vs Cena that made anyone give a damn.

Didn't think they were this stupid but wow they really are. Surely someone speaks up and called this idea bullshit at whatever god forsaken creative meeting they have, or do none of them have the balls to stand up to the boss, just wow.

uttahere


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Monday Night Football. It matters.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> That's exactly what I meant. I didn't know not getting pinned/winning matches automatically made someone Cena.


That's Cena's power.. It's like i am saying that a guy who has spider powers in not like Spiderman.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cole talking about Roman is dedicating that match to Dean.
> 
> "lol I was able to beat him easily bro lol"
> 
> fpalm


:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> Keep fueling the anti-Reigns circlejerk. And I will say it again. Reigns is nothing like Cena. His attitude, demeanor, and everything else is nothing like Cena. Him being booked strongly =/= him being like Cena. He's not an underdog, so him being portrayed that way would never work. And he can't just lose matches for no good reason.
> 
> I'm not defending how the booking went down tonight with Reigns/Rollins, but get over yourself already.
> 
> ...


Reigns did what Cena basically does all the time. He joins an already hot feud and somehow hurts it. So to me he is like Cena, he may not be an underdog but I'm sure most never saw Cena as one either they just try to portray him as one. Reigns is just as dominant as Cena which is why I'm comparing superman to superman. 

And I'd rather Rollins write a book or go film his own movie rather than getting beat clean on Raw in a dull mini feud. If Reigns was doing nothing then it would mostly be on him, he needs to get carried heavily in his matches and can't really cut promos to carry a feud while Seth could. The booking was shit and didn't help Rollins or Ambrose, it made one guy look strong which is what I'm guessing most people are upset about.

But there is some anti Reigns in here so you must post :kobe3



deepelemblues said:


> Don't you mean WWE refused to acknowledge it? A little while after Rollins' betrayal, Reigns Believed Off to chase the world title. He didn't participate in or give any indication he cared about what happened with Dean and Seth. Now because they are booking Reigns too strongly so he needs a new upper-midcard at least opponent to beat every 3-4 weeks Seth gets to get pinned.
> 
> All because Roman is being booked to go through opponents too easily and too fast. Why isn't he still feuding with Orton? He beat him too easily over and over again, that's why. They sped through a two-month feud in a month! No one wants to see Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns at another PPV when that is just what they should be wanting.


This too


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Don't you mean WWE refused to acknowledge it? A little while after Rollins' betrayal, Reigns Believed Off to chase the world title. He didn't participate in or give any indication he cared about what happened with Dean and Seth. Now because they are booking Reigns too strongly so he needs a new upper-midcard at least opponent to beat every 3-4 weeks Seth gets to get pinned.
> 
> All because Roman is being booked to go through opponents too easily and too fast. Why isn't he still feuding with Orton? He beat him too easily over and over again, that's why. They sped through a two-month feud in a month! No one wants to see Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns at another PPV when that is just what they should be wanting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JamesK said:


> You mean the guy who has lost only two times clean on Raw in hiw two year carreer is not like Cena? Yeah right..


He's never lost clean. Ever.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Don't you mean WWE refused to acknowledge it? A little while after Rollins' betrayal, Reigns Believed Off to chase the world title. He didn't participate in or give any indication he cared about what happened with Dean and Seth.


I mean the people who carry on that Reigns is "impeding" on Ambrose/Rollins. But you're not wrong when you said that WWE refused to acknowledge it. That was stupid on their part and I can't defend any of that. It was frustrating. You're acting like it was Reigns choice to care or not care about what was going on in The Shield. WWE deserves every bit of blame for that. But they eventually got him involved, but they fucked it up tonight by having the match on free TV.



> Now because they are booking Reigns too strongly so he needs a new upper-midcard at least opponent to beat every 3-4 weeks Seth gets to get pinned.


Too strongly? I don't know about that one. He's booked strongly, but I don't think they're going overboard with it. Did you not see the beating he got on RAW last week? Yet there people who still go "well there goes Roman Reigns standing tall again". They use that when it applies to them. 





> All because Roman is being booked to go through opponents too easily and too fast.


The only person Reigns has "gone through" is Randy Orton after a less than half assed built up feud for Summerslam, and even after that, he still got his ass beaten silly with a chair by Orton last week on RAW in a cage, so I'm not even sure if their feud is over.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Can't even be upset at this. Just :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The decision to book one week before the PPV is dumb...I mean, is hard book a brawl? or a Backstage segment ? Or a promo between those two? This sound like no creativity to me


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's never lost clean. Ever.


He lost clean at Elimination Chamber '14.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cole saying that is like dumping Garlic into an open wound, I don't know where WWE want to take this.

It's not looking good for Ambrose at this point, unless I'm missing the bigger picture.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> Can't even be upset at this. Just :maury :maury :maury


My reaction was :duck after the match. Then :ti when they said there will be a rematch on Sunday. I probably should have expected it.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> Because the one they wanna push was the least talented one. Both Dean and Seth can cut promos and have great matches, Reigns needs to be protected and booked like a superman to look great.
> 
> It's funny though, I said the break up was shit. Especially when one week Dean and Roman come out to Shield music then next week they have different themes and act like they never met eachother. Yet you had some who wanted to act like it was alright :shrug. I guess it really was true that the Shield's job was to get one guy over.
> 
> Hopefully that'll change in the future if the cream really does rise to the top.


*When The Shield started, it was about all three guys, but when they decided Reigns was "next", they changed the narrative of the group into Reigns being "the leader" despite having spent over a year acting as if they were all on the same level. And the break-up has been a mixed bag--they could've squeezed plenty more out of a face Shield run, but it's certainly true that they didn't wear out their welcome and went out on a high--how many dominant factions can say that? Dean and Seth's feud up until Ambrose was written off was mostly great. Where they screwed up was separating Reigns from the Dean/Seth feud from the outset, divorcing the Orton/Reigns feud from it's Shield break-up origins, and basically having Reigns be a one-man Shield with the gear, entrance, catchphrase and barely altered Shield theme at that--while mostly ignoring Dean and Seth. What fans are rolling their eyes at now is Reigns being shoved back into the Dean/Seth feud like he character was portrayed to care about it all along, when he wasn't. It's sloppy and it makes Reign's character look insincere as the commentators explain his sympathy for Ambrose to the audience--in case we forgot. Like I said, it's as if the WWE is taking Reigns babyface appeal for granted--that's the Cena-esque part of all this. As long as Seth has the briefcase, his character has a safety net, but what do you do with Ambrose now that "getting revenge on Seth Rollins" stock just took a tumble?*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's never lost clean. Ever.


...You're sure about that?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Reigns did what Cena basically does all the time. He joins an already hot feud and somehow hurts it. So to me he is like Cena, he may not be an underdog but I'm sure most never saw Cena as one either they just try to portray him as one. Reigns is just as dominant as Cena which is why I'm comparing superman to superman.


They may have portrayed Cena as an underdog, but they haven't done that with Reigns and rightfully so. If they want to create a new main event level star, they have to protect that person where it counts - even if you dislike the person - and that applies to Reigns



> And I'd rather Rollins write a book or go film his own movie rather than getting beat clean on Raw in a dull mini feud. If Reigns was doing nothing then it would mostly be on him, he needs to get carried heavily in his matches and can't really cut promos to carry a feud while Seth could.


Bullshit you'd rather him film his own movie or write a book. You'd probably be complaining that they're taking away his heat or him being faded into obscurity for not being on the show. Let's be real here. I mean, I could be wrong, but I don't believe you.




> The booking was shit and didn't help Rollins or Ambrose, it made one guy look strong which is what I'm guessing most people are upset about.


This booking was shit but it aslo helped no one. Yeah, Reigns got a clean win - hooray ! But no one benefited from that because people saw the match that they were supposed to be getting on a PPV.




> But there is some anti Reigns in here so you must post :kobe3


Yes. Sue me.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe Rollins is gonna win Sunday and afterward cash-in his MITB to be the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion?


...ok, yeah, it isn't likely to happen, but there's a chance.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd rather see Rollins in a feud with Jericho or anyone else who is somewhat credible until Dean came back instead of Roman being forced into a feud he didn't care about for months. I always said that him facing Reigns can be just as bad as him facing Cena. It made no sense at all for him to lose clean days before the same match on the PPV but it happened anyway so he could look strong. 

And yeah, some might see it as a negative for all 3 but 1 guy came out the winner tonight. It sure as hell didn't hurt Reigns to beat Seth clean, I don't think anyone in the audience complained about it and if anyone did they were probably on their phone logged onto here.


It's official 


Spoiler


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I'd rather see Rollins in a feud with Jericho or anyone else who is somewhat credible until Dean came back instead of Roman being forced into a feud he didn't care about for months. I always said that him facing Reigns can be just as bad as him facing Cena. It made no sense at all for him to lose clean days before the same match on the PPV but it happened anyway so he could look strong.
> 
> And yeah, some might see it as a negative for all 3 but 1 guy came out the winner tonight. It sure as hell didn't hurt Reigns to beat Seth clean, I don't think anyone in the audience complained about it and if anyone did they were probably on their phone logged onto here.


:cole "Don't be silly! If anyone was on their phone, they were tuning in on the WWE App!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I'm the biggest Reigns mark on this forum, but that was fucking bullshit. Why do I need to watch the PPV? What's the payoff? The babyface got his revenge, CLEAN! Who the fuck cares anymore? This was one of the biggest matches on the card and WWE just gave it away FOR FREE!*


I am so glad I shut off raw LOL
They really had Reigns go over clean right before their PPV match LOL


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I'd rather see Rollins in a feud with Jericho or anyone else who is somewhat credible until Dean came back instead of Roman being forced into a feud he didn't care about for months. I always said that him facing Reigns can be just as bad as him facing Cena. It made no sense at all for him to lose clean days before the same match on the PPV but it happened anyway so he could look strong.
> 
> And yeah, some might see it as a negative for all 3 but 1 guy came out the winner tonight. It sure as hell didn't hurt Reigns to beat Seth clean, I don't think anyone in the audience complained about it and if anyone did they were probably on their phone logged onto here.
> 
> ...


Oh God. Pre-Crisis Super Reigns. We're all fucked.


----------



## KJX (Dec 24, 2013)

Seriously though.....
AMBROSE HAS BEEN TRYING TO PIN ROLLINS FOR MONTHS....ALWAYS GETTING SCREWED 
reigns does it in 3 weeks...

THIS IS THE NORM FOLKS...

im sorry Pyro


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Are some of you guys on Vince's payroll? How are you defending this?


----------



## KJX (Dec 24, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Are some of you guys on Vince's payroll? How are you defending this?


there is no possible way to defend this crap


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I missed the match
IMO its not a big deal
The problem like dudes have said is it made Ambrose look like a retard, or at least Reigns>Ambrose
Or now Reigns>Rollins>Ambrose

They will probably explain this on SD or add some stipulation, but who the fuck watches that gayness


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

reigns will flop as the franchise so badly. it will be like lex luger replacing hogan all over again.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler


:maury




GCA-FF said:


> Maybe Rollins is gonna win Sunday and afterward cash-in his MITB to be the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion?
> 
> 
> ...ok, yeah, it isn't likely to happen, but there's a chance.


I actually totally agree with you, especially with the likelihood of Cena winning looking more and more feasible with every day. 

That still doesn't change the fact that losing to Roman clean on free TV hurt Rollins. It still doesn't excuse the fact that Ambrose looks like a total weak clown for not been able to do in 3 months what Reigns accomplished in less than 15 minutes. It still wouldn't change the fact that they've ruined the payoff for what would have been a great feud for both men when one of them finally reached the mountain top. It still doesn't excuse the fact that they killed a sellable PPV match by giving it away on free TV.

It's such stupid booking, my word. This feud should've never happened in the first place, fuck me for even thinking that the Ambrose movie was anything but a curse for all involved.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

We're allowed good matches on raw with a clean ending ya know.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I enjoyed the match, but i don't know why you'd do it on the go home show of a ppv.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KINGPIN said:


> He lost clean at Elimination Chamber '14.


3 on 1 is not clean.

AND, he nearly beat all 3 guys by himself. He came within a hair of it, and that was the Wyatt Family at their strongest. Now, he'd tear through those bitches like Goldberg going through 3MB.



KANA Lock said:


> ...You're sure about that?


NXT doesn't count.



>


That needs to be shrunken down and added to this forums gif smilies section IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Rollins will win at NOC. He has to win after that. I don't know how I would respond if Reigns won again...


Probably by making a ReignsWinsLOL meme pic.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

the one time kane doesnt interfere, he should have.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

They basically gave a massive fuck you to Ambrose.

Think I'll take a break from wrestling until Mania season or when Reigns push fails, whichever comes first.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

the way it ended i have zero problems with reigns is a face so he should win

but before a ppv come on lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The booking hasn't made any sense. After beating Randy, he should have went for HHH, but went back to Rollins.

Also, to book a PPV match on free TV a week before the actual PPV is all kind of "what the hell?!"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler


:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sith Rollins said:


> Reigns did what Dean Ambrose couldn't do. I imagine Dean is gonna interfere on Sunday.
> 
> I probably should be disappointed or upset but I'm just :duck and some people tell me that HHH loves Rollins like a son.


yeah, the whole Ambrose not being able to handle the Authority and selling an underdog babyface so well, then Roman beats Orton clean, has Authority members retreating, and beats Rollins clean on RAW is quite silly for sure. 

If they dare try to turn Ambrose heel to face a face Roman, they're fucked up the ass with that one.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If anyone defends this, then just LOL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

because they will do anything to make the new golden boy look good and trust me, he is gonna get more pushed than Cena ever was when he became the top guy. 


Just pathetic from WWE.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

They better not turn Ambrose heel at NOC or I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Because he is Super Reigns. It doesn't take a scientist to figure out why Reigns had to beat Rollins clean....on free TV.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> :dahell:kobe11:westbrook3:deandre:rudy:cousins
> 
> 
> pretty much the exact faces I made myself.


:whoa:allen1:deebo:kawhi:dahell:ann1:StephenA2:leslie:smokey2

Expected though :aj3

Why not have Reigns go clean over Rollins by giving him his first clean pin (disregarding Slater's roll-up) one week before their match at NoC? WWE logic :shrug

Was absolutely not excited about switching off Ambrose to Reigns for the feud, but now I'm kinda feeling like :kobe9 Can't wait to see how this clusterfuck will continue.



Sith Rollins said:


> It's official
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:LOL


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone needs to create a eulogy thread for Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

You know what's amazing? Pyro's negativity seemed so over the top I almost stopped taking him seriously, but guess what, he was right. Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## Marmorea (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't think they'd be so stupid to screw up arguably the best thing going on with the show, but they actually did it. And in the worst way imaginable. The Ambrose-Rollins feud is basically pointless right now. If Reigns' overall mediocrity wasn't enough for me to dislike him, his superman booking and the blatant "I'm better than you" attitude towards Ambrose covered up by cheesy (and I'd say double-entendre) "dedication" of the match to his "brother". What a load of crap. I'm getting more and more convinced that they're doing this on purpose.

I never thought I'd say this, but if they turn Ambrose heel any time soon and subsequently feed him to Reigns, I'm going to be so mad. If that happens after what's been done with Sandow and Wyatt, I'm going to be 100% sure that Vince has lost his mind.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Marmorea said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but if they turn Ambrose heel any time soon and subsequently feed him to Reigns, I'm going to be so mad. If that happens after what's been done with Sandow and Wyatt, I'm going to be 100% sure that Vince has lost his mind.


It's happening. When does WWE ever give someone a win over their opponent in a match so high up the card a week before the PPV? 

They don't, but here is why they did it. It was done simply to show that Reigns is superior to Rollins one on one because at NOC he is losing. 

I'm sure anyone with half a brain has worked out by now this will be because of interference from the returning Ambrose. 

Not sure how they are going to address it given Rollins put Ambrose head through a cinder block the last time we saw him but it's wrestling after all. They just need a half assed excuse and Ambrose being a ''lunatic'' will give them more than enough easy and lazy shit to work with. 

Frustrating that the Seth/Dean feud will not continue but WWE are more concerned with giving Reigns the babyface spotlight all to himself so the fans have literally no one else to cheer for.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kalashnikov said:


> They better not turn Ambrose heel at NOC or I'm gonna be pissed.


What would the reason be storyline wise for him to turn heel?


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Rollins is a heel. It doesn't matter if he loses clean. Rollins should be expected to cheat to win.


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree giving away the match for free was stupid.

My guess is they gave the match away because Ambrose might be returning, and he will turn heel on Reigns joining The Authority in the process. So this match was WWE's way of saying Reigns is ultimately superior to Rollins even though Rollins will win on the PPV even though nobody would take Reigns losing due to Ambrose backstabbing him not due to Reigns being weak. 


It's WWE being way to overprotective of Reigns when he really doesn't need it at this point.


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

The ONLY logical thing is that Reigns is gonna lose or gonna get destroyed or Ambrose is going to interferes in the match and they wanted Reign to look strong. I mean, the WWE isn't stupid enough to do that, when it is about money, they can't do something that stupid


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

It was stupid decision of vince to let reigns beat rollins, but this tells me ambrose will attack rollins at noc, so the good news is ambrose/rollins is continuing.


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

They've fucking buried Ambrose and Rollins in one fell swoop! Pissed of is an understatement! 

Not only did Ortan have to carry and job to Reigns, now Rollins?.

What's the fucking point in carrying on with the Rollins Ambrose feud now if Reigns went over so easily?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My thoughts from the Raw thread since one rage fuelled post is probably enough:

I don't hate Roman Reigns. I think the guy has great potential and can be cool as shit/fun to watch at times. But this is just fucking stupid booking. I don't care about Reigns/Rollins at NOC when it was the thing I was most looking forward to before Raw. How the fuck did WWE manage to make me NOT care about a match I wanted to see on the go home before the PPV? It just...I don't even know. All you can do is shake your head and move on. Rollins deserved better. Ambrose deserved better. And you know what? So does Reigns. It seems like they are doing everything they possibly can to create backlash against him. It's mind boggling. Reigns _is _over. The people _do _like him. But booking him like this isn't doing him any favours if they want him to be an organic super babyface. It isn't going to work and just fuck the whole thing basically. It isn't the end of the world and we'll all soon forget about it when Ambrose comes back. I say that because it was such an anticlimactic win that I doubt anybody will remember about it but it does leave a sour taste in the mouth. Booking him over guys that people also want to see succeed isn't going to bode well down the road. When they start eventually squaring him off against the legends it's likely to backfire in their faces. Look at Cena in 05/06. They're on the same path with Reigns right now and he'll end up exactly the same if they don't ease up on him a little and let it play out rather than force it upon us. He already got booed a little against Orton. He's had split chants against Rollins. What's going to happen if they put him against HHH or Lesnar or God forbid Bryan? It's just not going to work.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's never lost clean. Ever.


he was pinned clean by one of his cousins in that 11 on 3 bout (his first match he got pinned)


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

That was fucking ridiculous, there is absolutely no point to their match on Sunday now.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

That exact moment when Reigns hit the spear was the first time in my 15+ years of watching WWE I considered stopping watching. We've had horrendous shows for like a month in a row now, the Wyatt Family looks like fucking shit, Ambrose looks like shit, Cesaro looks like shit, like literally everyone I'm a fan of looks like shit at this point.

I will watch Night of Champions and decide after if I want to continue watching. Fuck it feels weird typing that for the first time ever.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DAT BOOKING :ti


----------



## Naked Mideon (Jul 10, 2014)

Didn't Rollins no-sell the "superman punch"? Or do people usually get up that fast from it?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Seth will go over Roman at NOC. 
That's the only logical assumption.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

WWE Logic for you. Giving away a PPV match on free TV is stupid. Vince has no idea anymore. Rollins getting beat clean on the "Go Home" episode hurt him if you ask me as well.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I sound like a broken record cause all I do is whinge but how can this fucking happen on free TV?

What the fuck are they thinking? Why should I even bother watching NOC? And this just makes Rollins look weak IMO, you fuck with Reigns one week and the next week he will bury your sorry ass.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

They are insane. Reigns has now beaten orton, kane, now rollins. The only ones left are bryan, cena, brock and hhh.

Bryan is out, and cena and brock will be saved for later so that leaves hhh. Who else for reigns until wrestlemania? It has to be Ambrose turning heel but since reigns through rollins like hot butter it will probably be hhh for a couple of months.

These guys are clurless. They've taken the best feud in wwe and killed it, screwing up two guys momentum at once. Throw in the devaluation of the wyatts and bryan being out and wwe really is a hot mess right now.

I'm luckier than most of you though, I enjoy new japan and Mexican wrestling so at least I'll have something good to watch.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Rollins isn't the star people make him out to be IMO, the gimmick is very generic for WWE and has no depth to the character, and he's awful at cutting a promo.


Yes because Roman is so superior to Rollins, rigth?
Roman and his legendary promos
Roman matchs are always the best of the night 


Something will happen in NoC, i think Ambrose returns Heel or something
On twitter Ambrose no longer follows Roman and continues to follow Rolins (this may not say anything because Ambrose hate Twitter, but it's weird)

PS:After all Roman stopped following Ambrose, but Rollins continues to follow Ambrose


----------



## Cell Waters (Jul 11, 2014)

I can't stand Roman Reigns and it's probably entirely because of this kind of booking (because I liked him in the Shield). Why is he going over Seth Rollins like this?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

The Entire roster looks like absolute shit except for 

Rusev (lol fucking mid card)
Lesnar (not gonna be there)
so...
Cena 
Reigns 


THE. ENTIRE. ROSTER. Just let it sink in. THe rest of the roster besides Cena and Reigns looks like absolute garbage.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lol ahaha wow, glad I didn't watch last night. At this point, I just laugh and shake my head at WWE's terible booking decision, instead of getting pissed like I used to. I do think that decision will come back and haunt the company though, and could be the beginning of Reigns' downfall with the fans.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

The curse of the money in the bank briefcase holder continues?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Masquerade said:


> Seth will go over Roman at NOC.
> That's the only logical assumption.


No one is going over Reigns.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

henrymark said:


> The curse of the money in the bank briefcase holder continues?


What? He's lost one match to the most protected man in the company and you're comparing him to Sandow lol.

Rollins is winning at NoC…


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Rollins wins at NOC.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Reigns but you can't have a match between two former friends for the first time on free TV that ends clean fpalm.
Roman Reigns is talented and the future of WWE so use him the right way ffs. WWE should learn from the mistakes they have made with John Cena


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

So I just watched Raw. Pretty amazing how they simultaneously buried Ambrose while having Reigns pin Rollins clean days before their PPV match.

I was pissed for about a nanosecond, but now all I can do is laugh. Sorry fellow Ambrose fans. Sorry fellow Rollins fans.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, glad I didn't watch last night. What a horribly dumb decision. So Dean looks like a scrub that couldn't get the job done and Roman's ascension continues. Alrighty then.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

IF Reigns goes over at Night of Champions, the reactions on here will be amazing.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Roman supermanned again with dem kickouts.But I'm trying to think positive so Rollins' lose on Raw means he gets his win back at NoC.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Reigns wins lol



Last night was weird. I thought the same thing when Swagger made Bo tap out clean after a lengthy match. These two have been feuding for a while... shouldn't they be doing this on Sunday? You know, the ppv, where the pay-off for feuds are supposed to take place?

And then they go and have Reigns vs Rollins and I figure there's no way this match is going to happen. But no, it happens, it's a decent length match, and Reigns wins clean. Why would I then care to pay and see the same exact damn match 6 nights from now? Really strange stuff. 

Then the main event of the show on the night before the ppv is a Mark Henry interview. And I might've heard wrong but is the preshow match for NOC really Christian vs Jericho? What happened to Jericho vs Bray or Jericho vs Orton?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> And I might've heard wrong but is the preshow match for NOC really Christian vs Jericho? What happened to Jericho vs Bray or Jericho vs Orton?


It just said kickoff with Jericho as a guest. Don't think they mean it's a match. Maybe Jericho will just be an analyst for the show despite being on the show? Something like that.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

brxd said:


> What? He's lost one match to the most protected man in the company and you're comparing him to Sandow lol.
> 
> Rollins is winning at NoC…



Not necessarily as bad as Sandow or Ziggler, but MITB holders generally get booked fairly weak. Cena tossed him around like a rag doll a few weeks ago and even Heath Slater got a win over him lol


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Jericho vs Orton is still scheduled for the ppv. Preshow is just a talk show segment with Christian having Jericho as a guest on the Peep Show.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

A friend of mine who is a casual fan texted me all excited that Reigns had won. Reigns is his 'boy'. Being a good friend and all, I was like ya that sure was neat.. but realistically, I wanted to punch him in the throat.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

"Remember, those two will go head-to-head on a _rematch_ at NOC but tonight is about Roman Reigns." :cole

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He beat him on Raw the week before the PPV match....OK.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

They should NOT have even wrestled last night. Even if Rollins would have won by chicanery then the IWC would bitch that Reigns is gonna win at NOC cause Rollins one upped him before the PPV, you'd bitch the WWE is so predictable.

They should have had Orton/Jericho last night...have Orton finish Jericho if he's going to tour with FOzzy and then keep Randy off the NOC card, then I wouldn't have to see him.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Give it 3 months. 

I know burial is over-used, but Rollins is about to be shoved down into mid-card hell. I wouldn't be surprised if they hit the reset button hard including making Rollins the second guy in succession to unsuccessfully cash in MITB. There's no way in hell that Rollins is getting anywhere near the WWE belt. No way in hell.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can only assume Ambrose is going to come out on Sunday and interfere, beating down Rollins then turning and beating for Reigns for the reason that he's an asshole who didn't help before Ambrose was taken out, thus turning "heel" or in reality tweener I guess.



#Mark said:


> Turning Dean heel would be the worst decision they've made in years. That would just kill the product.


I fully expect to see Dean Wyatt around Rumble time to be honest. They squashed that Cesaro support before it got unruly and I think they'll do whatever they can to make sure they don't have a Bryan scenario again.



SalisburySuperkick said:


> It just said kickoff with Jericho as a guest. Don't think they mean it's a match. Maybe Jericho will just be an analyst for the show despite being on the show? Something like that.


Ah, yeah that makes more sense.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just another thing that left me :aries2 with Raw last night


----------



## Mysterio23 (May 5, 2012)

RIP Rollins WWE career, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Mysterio23 said:


> RIP Rollins WWE career, it was fun while it lasted.


Soooooooo... Rollin's career is over because he lost for just the second time in 2014? okay.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

People complain that they don't get any big matches on RAW anymore, and when they do they complain more?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLWWE.

They must write the script in fucking crayon these days. My interest in the product is nearly fucking dead. WWE is FaggotWorld.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I just don't understand why the match ended cleanly, it completely kills the interest for the match at NOC.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I knew they would fuck this up before Ambrose came back. save us Dean


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> People complain that they don't get any big matches on RAW anymore, and when they do they complain more?


If you don't see anything wrong then :duck


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> People complain that they don't get any big matches on RAW anymore, and when they do they complain more?


Don't be stupid. Rollins and Reigns have a match at the PPV, the selling point is "buy the PPV to see Rollins possibly get his comeuppance from Reigns". Now Reigns, six days before said PPV match, just beat Rollins in the same singles match, meaning he has already beaten Rollins and the PPV match is now meaningless.
They've also made the Ambrose return meaningless because Reigns already beat Rollins on free TV after Ambrose had spent months trying to beat Rollins and always been screwed out of it.

There is zero defense to the booking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> People complain that they don't get any big matches on RAW anymore, and when they do they complain more?


Not complaining about the match, but the ending was just weird, since they are having the exact same match on the PPV Sunday.

How does one guy beating a guy completely clean make people want to see the match again in 6 days?


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Not complaining about the match, but the ending was just weird, since they are having the exact same match on the PPV Sunday.
> 
> *How does one guy beating a guy completely clean make people want to see the match again in 6 days?*


Easy, it doesn't


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Imagine if on the show home show for Wrestlemania 30, you're trying to sell Bryan vs HHH as a big match and ask "can Bryan beat HHH?". So on said go home show, you put Bryan vs HHH on RAW, have no DQ, no interference, nothing, they have a straight match, and Bryan beats HHH clean. Then you end by saying "watch Wrestlemania to see the rematch!".

What part of that ISN'T moronic?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NOC was supposed to be their big Network seller, right. :lel

Unless they have something different planned at the ppv, then this company gets more lol worthy by the week.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean MUST turn heel now...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Don't be stupid. Rollins and Reigns have a match at the PPV, the selling point is "buy the PPV to see Rollins possibly get his comeuppance from Reigns". Now Reigns, six days before said PPV match, just beat Rollins in the same singles match, meaning he has already beaten Rollins and the PPV match is now meaningless.
> They've also made the Ambrose return meaningless because Reigns already beat Rollins on free TV after Ambrose had spent months trying to beat Rollins and always been screwed out of it.
> 
> There is zero defense to the booking.


This. Even Triple H must question this if he reads it this way, right.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It genuinely boggles my mind how Vince sat down and thought "Hmm...Reigns and Rollins have a match at NOC...let's have Reigns beat Rollins tonight on Raw!"


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Spicoli said:


> WHAT IN THE FLYING FUCK??????? So Basically, Fuck Ambrose Right?......This Fucking Company.....What The Fuck Are They Doing For NoC Now Anyway?.......God Damn Retards.......


 I really like your sig, awesome stuff. I agree WWE can make some of the dumbest decisions and this is by one of the worst in recent memory.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He won clean. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Where are the Vince and Hunter love Ambrose people now? His revenge just got bent over and sodomized. :lmao :reigns :reigns :reigns
> 
> I told you they didn't care about anyone talented. :lmao


:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

stupidest fuckign thing ever. That match at NoC will be my break to get more beer


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat Vince doe :vince4


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It made no sense to me either. 

When they first announced they would be facing on RAW, I thought...so why do we want to see it at the PPV again? But then I thought they would use it to put heat on Rollins going into the PPV. Obviously that didn't happen, it's the strangest build into a PPV grudge match I've seen in a long while.

Unfortunately booking faces strongly over heels going into PPVs is something they do quite often. But it still doesn't make sense. The build for a PPV match should be making the fans want to see their favorite get revenge on the heel for their actions. Often, they have the faces get revenge before the PPV match has even happened which doesn't make me personally want to see the match again. 

Sometimes they have faces beat up heels going into a PPV, then having the heel escape (See Cena/Lesnar on RAW) which is fine, because the fans haven't seen their favorite get the ultimate revenge, that can still be saved for the PPV. However in a singles match with no title on the line, having a face just cleanly beat a heel the Monday before the PPV where they're facing off is just...bizarre.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Many people are saying that Ambrose and Rollins will suffer with this, but I think it will not happen

I think Roman will suffer more with this superpush 

Ambrose has the mic for 3 minutes and is the star of the show 
Rollins can have good matches with everyone 
Roman without the WWE protection has nothing to offer 

WWE is exaggerating in this protective, which will make it the only thing that helps Roman turn against him


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

maybe Regins will not win at the PPV because some gang attack will happen? so WWE has to let him win on RAW because... Reigns has to win win win and win.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, really? The bad part was that it was the same PPV match, only the Raw before with a clean decision. Reigns winning isn't bad...that doesn't reflect negatively on anyone tbh. Especially cause Rollins looked super strong in that match. The dumb part is giving it away for free when the PPV match is EXACTLY THE SAME STIPULATION.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This was the most stupid decision ever. Only way to fix this is Rollins winning clean at NOC, otherwise, he and Ambrose will look like Reign's bitches (more than already the look now).


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely atrocious booking.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

When they have a whole week but by sunday evening they havent managed to write monday's episode, this is shit is to be expected. Vince mcmahon has become the cancer that is destroying his own product.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

APEX said:


> We're allowed good matches on raw with a clean ending ya know.


Not when this match is at the PPV palm

its one thing if this happened three weeks ago then they had matches after that where Rollins was winning my screw job victory but to have Reigns go over Rollins cleanly the week before the PPV what is the point of even have the PPV match now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Absolutely atrocious booking.


This pretty much sums it up perfectly


----------



## GaussianFunction (Sep 16, 2014)

You know the WWE is fucking up when even Reigns marks are disgusted with his Superman push.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Recently watched the match. Funny how no one in the audience give a damn hell.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So instead of Dean coming back and beating Rollins and having them both come out looking good, they have Reigns come and make them both look bad instead? Fuck Reigns hope Lesnar shoot wrestles him at Mania.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Recently watched the match. Funny how no one in the audience give a damn hell.


The audience didn't give a shit for the whole show.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> maybe Regins will not win at the PPV because some gang attack will happen? so WWE has to let him win on RAW because... Reigns has to win win win and win.


pretty much it


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

The only good thing that came out of this was the pre-match promo from Rollins that was fucking hilarious :rollins

Also, fuck Roman Reigns. All we'll see is a repeat on Sunday.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Um... why does there have to be fuckery involved with the ending?

Everybody knows that SUPERMAN CAN BEAT BRAINIAC CLEAN TWICE IN THE SAME WEEK AND THEN TAKE LOIS TO BED AFTER.

FFS.. don't you ever read the comics? Why settle for one Rollins clean loss when you can have him do two to really push Reigns? Hell.. he has the MITB briefcase, so why not the trifecta and have him lay down clean on the Raw After show also?


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

I watched the show but got distracted quite a bit that I don't even remember watching the Cameron/Naomi and Reigns/Rollins matches. Could sense some bullshit with the Reigns/Rollins match. This is becoming a pattern for me as I just can't get into the shows lately. I know the "shouldn't watch if you don't like it" argument but I've been a wrestling fan for over 30 years and just can't get away from it. I keep tuning in hoping they start to have better storylines and for my favorite wrestlers. I like both Jericho and Kane but that opening match just lost my interest and was a sign of things for the night.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The funny thing is, I see Rollins actually gaining a lot of fans from this loss, so it may actually be the best thing to happen to him. The only issue, well not really an issue for most of us, is it will come at the expense of Reigns. People here seem to be noticing Reigns losing support slowly in crowds as it is, and this latest victory could super charge it.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha... y'all begging for the clocks to go back so we can get a Kane interference now, huh?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Turning Ambrose heel will just reek of Bryan going heel and joining the Wyatt family early this year. Just a complete indefensible, momentum killing decision. 

We better start the NOPE movement if we don't that type of shit to happen again :ambrose


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dumbest fucking thing they've done on RAW since Cena squashed Truth/Miz a week before Survivor Series, despite the whole feud being pretext for Rock's return to "help" Cena beat them. 

Rollins has been booked well enough where a loss won't hurt him. It's just that losing a week before the PPV...to your fucking PPV opponent....defeats the purpose of even having the match. How come Brock/Cena didn't wrestle on RAW?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So instead of Dean coming back and beating Rollins and having them both come out looking good, they have Reigns come and make them both look bad instead? Fuck Reigns hope Lesnar shoot wrestles him at Mania.


They'll have Reigns go over Lesnar clean on the Raw before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey, at least there's a reason why Reigns will face Rollins at Night of Champions! Oh wait...

Seriously, the product is an absolute joke right now and it's been that way for a long time. The sad part is that I don't see anything changing anytime soon as Vince continues to live in his own little world, desperately resorting to stuff like the "halftime segment" to get them out of a rut instead of putting on a quality product altogether.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

I've just watch raw and I haven't read the last 31 pages but I'm sorry that sucked, why the hell did they let Reigns bet Rollins clean, who actually cares about NOC now. Rollins looks so weak it's ridiculous


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

fpalm fpalm Really, WWE? Bullshit. I love Reigns, but come on. Why make Ambrose and Rollins look so fucking weak? Its shit booking like this that will backfire in the long-term as fans begin to turn on him and reject him as the top face.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't watched Raw yet but i don't understand they're logic?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

If they plan on Ambrose coming back to turn heel and help Rollins(which would or wouldn't make sense ever since the Shield split) then _maybe_ I could understand it. Otherwise what would be the point? As a Reigns fan why would you want to buy the ppv to watch your boy get his revenge?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> I enjoyed the match, but i don't know why you'd do it on the go home show of a ppv.


it was a good match thanks to seth rollins on both ends. reigns just did his set moves and superman act to win. seth did everything to make it entertaining.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

I understand that this is whole deal isn't good business practice, but as the consumer why the hell do any of you care. You got the match for free! That's great. If you feel that you don't have to buy the PPV then congrats, you don't have to spend money on the product this month. 

What it comes down to is either you enjoyed the match or you didn't. You either want to see it again or you don't. Truth be told WWE is relying on Lesnar to sell the PPV, not Rollins and Reigns. It is what it is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys sure this guy isn't booking this shit? lol ----> :russo


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> You guys sure this guy isn't booking this shit? lol ----> :russo


Russo would never give away a PPV match on the GO HOME SHOW to that PPV. 

and IF he did, it sure wouldn't be booked with a clean finish.

I can't wait til his next open letter and he shits all over last night's Raw.


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> You guys sure this guy isn't booking this shit? lol ----> :russo



Is it even worth going there considering hes been doing nothing but talking down the shows for the past couple months?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean returns at NoC, turns heel and causes Roman the rematch -> Roman goes over Dean at the next PPV. :vince$

Dean and Seth team up against Roman on the next Raw in a handicap match, Roman goes over once and for all. :vince$


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> Dean returns at NoC, turns heel and causes Roman the rematch -> Roman goes over Dean at the next PPV. :vince$
> 
> Dean and Seth team up against Roman on the next Raw in a handicap match, Roman goes over once and for all. :vince$


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

*Why the fuck not at this stage? In fact, they could screw all the potential champion heels for the 2 years to come and 90% of their viewers would still watch it. A show, ran by marks, for marks who buy their endless line of merchandise. Funny part is: if you want to see some actual wrestling, you gotta pay them 9.99 a month to watch the old shows of their longtime dead competition. How's that for pathetic? *


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Shalashaska said:


> Turning Ambrose heel will just reek of Bryan going heel and joining the Wyatt family early this year. Just a complete indefensible, momentum killing decision.
> 
> *We better start the NOPE movement if we don't that type of shit to happen again *:ambrose


70,000 people chanting "Nope" :banderas :lmao


----------



## roh420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I'm the biggest Reigns mark on this forum, but that was fucking bullshit. Why do I need to watch the PPV? What's the payoff? The babyface got his revenge, CLEAN! Who the fuck cares anymore? This was one of the biggest matches on the card and WWE just gave it away FOR FREE!*


Were you entertained by the match? If so then quit your bitching. It's a show meant to ENTERTAIN. And it did just that.


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

roh420 said:


> Were you entertained by the match? If so then quit your bitching. It's a show meant to ENTERTAIN. And it did just that.



Obviously he wasnt entertained otherwise he wouldnt have bitched.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Why was the match even on Free TV at all? Especially with them facing off in a PPV 6 days later. It makes no sense at all. I get they probably gave Reigns the win on Raw because Rollins will most likely win via a screwy finish but i'm shocked it went down as easily as that.

Reigns does my f*cking head in. This is just a tiny portion of what his push is going to be like and i'm already bored of it all.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I watched the last hour of Raw yesterday and I could not believe they had a clean ending for this match. Is WWE trying to bury Rollins and Ambrose in one clean sweep? In 15 minutes Roman does what Dean couldn't do in 3 months. Fucking bullshit. This company fpalm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> We better start the NOPE movement


Well Reigns could be the epitome of that if they are not careful.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

The NOPE movement is already starting, half the crowd was cheering for Rollins - who is supposed to be one of the top heels.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Apologies to Pyro or tyrion or whatever, while i never said he was wrong i didn't believe him when he kept saying Reigns would pin Rollins clean before Ambrose would. YOu were right, this is absolute bullshit.


Yup.

At least Rollins got to look strong in the match itself though. IE being allowed to hit the powerbomb from corner to corner on Reigns really establishes Rollins as capable of going toe to toe with the larger men in the WWE and hit power moves on them. Rarely are people of Rollins size allowed to hit moves like that on larger wrestlers regardless of physical ability. Also I believe that's the first time he's used his NXT finisher in the WWE and it came off as a big move in the pacing of the match so that was cool.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah he got to use the Avada Kedavra for a super close near fall at least. I guess we'll be seeing more of it since ADR is gone now. He should pin some lower card guys with it sometimes.

So now we have the Bucklebomb, Slingblade, 3 Amigos and Avada Kedavra. Next up- Paroxysm :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Yeah he got to use the Avada Kedavra for a super close near fall at least. I guess we'll be seeing more of it since ADR is gone now. He should pin some lower card guys with it sometimes.
> 
> So now we have the Bucklebomb, Slingblade, 3 Amigos and Avada Kedavra. Next up- Paroxysm :mark:


And after that - God's Last Gift :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> 70,000 people chanting "Nope" :banderas :lmao


*So about Ambrose's booking :HHH2*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I wasn't even surprised. Reigns going over is a terrible choice anyway, so I don't even care if it's on free TV or not.
Ambrose and Rollins now look like tools, and defeating jobbers (lol, he went over Big E yesterday, WHAT A RUB) is not going to repair the damage that has been done. Fuck this.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

maybe they want Rollins to look weaker than he is so his cashing in on sunday would be a 'surprise'

Then again i wouldn't wanna see him cash in just yet, especially because i'd rather see Brock Retain as i don't want to see even for a second Cena's next titlereign.

But anyway, pretty dumb idea to give PPV match for free in television, whoever came up with that idea should be fired.. or in Vince's case, retire.


----------



## hhh always wins (Aug 22, 2014)

I really never cared about this feud and i cant say im shocked with super Reigns beating Rollins that Tyrion dude was right wwe is out to screw ambrose they just switch off the life support machine on the ambrose rollins feud all for Reigns this guy is destined for hate if wwe keep booking him like this keep it up wwe and no one seems too look strong except Roman unfair stuff and for a “powerhouse” he never shows it even Rollins show more strength feat than him but hey :kermit Vince has a huge boner for Roman he prefer muscle or good looks over talent always has this was stupid booking i dont care im glad i didnt watch i just want to know when was Brock and cena segment the first hour cause Brock is the only person i care for at the moment:smokey


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

The authority are suppose to be heels. Why not keep using heel tatics. Reigns got beat down by a chair by Kane/Rollins/Orton, why now have Reigns demand a fair fight on the next Raw. Triple H decides to give it to him so we get Reigns v Rollins for the Main event. As the match is about to start, have Triple H come out and suggests that they need a special ref for a fair fight andannounces a special ref with Orton. He then announces a special enforcer to prevent outside interference to keep with it a fair fight with Kane. This way you could have Reigns going for a pin after a spear (looks strong). Instead of Orton counting, he gives Reigns the punt. Rollins then gives Reigns another beat down and curb stomps him to the concrete floor, while standing over shouting he is the chosen one to close the show.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rollins is more over. How fucking pathetic. Rollins is supposed to be a god damn heel who broke everyone's hearts. They obviously don't know how to book "top" babyfaces. Hell, Brock (a heel who was supposed to garner nuclear heat for life after breaking the streak and beating up Cena) is wholly cheered over Cena - the "top face" of the company LMAO. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *So about Ambrose's booking :HHH2*


Yes? :bryan6



World's Best said:


> Rollins is more over. How fucking pathetic. Rollins is supposed to be a god damn heel who broke everyone's hearts. They obviously don't know how to book "top" babyfaces. Hell, Brock (a heel who was supposed to garner nuclear heat for life after breaking the streak and beating up Cena) is wholly cheered over Cena - the "top face" of the company LMAO.


This is what happens when heels haven't gotten stale or are superior talents to the faces :shrug


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

World's Best said:


> *Rollins is more over.* How fucking pathetic. Rollins is supposed to be a god damn heel who broke everyone's hearts. They obviously don't know how to book "top" babyfaces. Hell, Brock (a heel who was supposed to garner nuclear heat for life after breaking the streak and beating up Cena) is wholly cheered over Cena - the "top face" of the company LMAO.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No...no he's not. He's never been more over than Reigns except in his home town. Don't make up stuff now...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

hhh always wins said:


> I really never cared about this feud and i cant say im shocked with super Reigns beating Rollins that Tyrion dude was right wwe is out to screw ambrose they just switch off the life support machine on the ambrose rollins feud all for Reigns this guy is destined for hate if wwe keep booking him like this keep it up wwe and no one seems too look strong except Roman unfair stuff and *for a “powerhouse” he never shows it even Rollins show more strength feat than him but hey :kermit * Vince has a huge boner for Roman he prefer muscle or good looks over talent always has this was stupid booking i dont care im glad i didnt watch i just want to know when was Brock and cena segment the first hour cause Brock is the only person i care for at the moment:smokey


I got a bunch of people jumping on me when I said Rollins is more of a powerhouse than Reigns but it's true. That Powerbomb to the turnbuckle was awesome, just a notch below the kick he gave to Roman. 

The feud was just meh, it was to be expected. Reigns isn't really that interesting.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Sith Rollins said:


> I got a bunch of people jumping on me when I said *Rollins is more of a powerhouse than Reigns but it's true.* That Powerbomb to the turnbuckle was awesome, just a notch below the kick he gave to Roman.
> 
> The feud was just meh, it was to be expected. Reigns isn't really that interesting.


Agreed. I mentioned in another thread that Reigns isn't a powerhouse fighter. Most of Reigns' moves are striking attacks (apron dropkick, superman punch, spear). Reigns hardly, if ever, uses any powerhouse moves like powersbombs (the last time he did one was when the shield was still together), powerslams, spinbusters, etc. Reigns is a brawler that LOOKS like a powerhouse.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Think about it from WWEs perspective and their Intention:

Reigns is similar to Rock, Hogan, Cena or Austin in the booking department whereas Rollins is more in the Y2J or Kurt Angle area. He is below Reigns in the Totem Pole, you make your top guys look strong but showcasing that they're better than the rest and WWE did just that. The PPV match is irrelevant because nobody is going to pay to see Rollins vs Reigns anyway when you have Lesnar vs Cena on the card so WWE did the best thing by making Reigns look superior to Rollins to give him more momentum. This is how WWE looks at things most likely. By most likely I mean with 100% certainity.

It's a shame though because right now I can't cheer Roman Reigns anymore, he's too dominant and too strong and too unrelateable especially with him never showing any emotion whatsoever, he's become a robot. He is the opposite of Bryan, he doesn't seem to struggle with anything at all so I'm not really interested in cheering him on anymore unless he starts cutting better promos and wrestles better matches. He is FAR too dominant. I mean I prefer winners to losers and I'm not a hipster who cheers for geeks but WWE really overdid it with Reigns.

Don't worry though, Rollins (or more likely Ambrose) will get a chance after Roman Reigns fails and leaves his spot for other wrestlers to rise up because WWE has no clue what to do with him. He's become borderline unlikeable at this point and it's only a matter of time until he gets booed.

He was The first guy in The Shield to get any reaction of some sort which proves how easy he can get over organically but WWE blew their load and are now booking his in a way that he's certain to fail. He's not chill or cool anymore, he's more monotone than Randy Orton and he wins everything with ease....just like Cena.

I hope Creative wakes up before it's too late or he'll end up just like Ryback.


----------

